# From Derby to Preakness Driveler # 249



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2018)




----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2018)

awesome!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2018)

And I AINT eatin no pigs feet.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> awesome!



Mine was hot!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2018)

H22 thawed out some chops he thought were two thick ones. It was 4 thin ones so he made kabobs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2018)

Ya'll need to try Ore Ida "crunchie/crispy fries breaded and seasoned".  Best fry I've eva had !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2018)

Dawn picked up a coupla T-bones yesterday on sale.  Looking like grilt steaks, Texas toast, kone on da cob, salat and fries tonight.


Thank I'll hava drank.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2018)

Hey, a new one!!! Been like 7 yrs since we had a new driveler.


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2018)

this one should have been called Dirby Month, not week


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2018)

ikr


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2018)

next week i'll come in here and get all excited about the derby


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2018)

smh'd @ that woman


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 1, 2018)

Why are we talking about derbys this isn't England?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 1, 2018)

Did she mean durby


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 1, 2018)

or dirby


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 1, 2018)

MzH22 got me confused


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 1, 2018)

is there a pie associated with this Derby she speaks of?


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> is there a pie associated with this Derby she speaks of?


no, you're thinking patty's..................that's the cow races!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2018)

I reckon I failed at opening a new dribler.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 1, 2018)

Time for an ice cream cone....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2018)

Reckon I'm gonna crash . .


----------



## basshound72 (May 2, 2018)

Evening fellers


----------



## basshound72 (May 2, 2018)

Guess I should've said night Quack


----------



## basshound72 (May 2, 2018)

Just now came dragging in from work. 13 long hours


----------



## basshound72 (May 2, 2018)

Gonna have a few Foster's then I'm gonna crash myself


----------



## basshound72 (May 2, 2018)

Foster's= Australian for reeb


----------



## basshound72 (May 2, 2018)

Gonna call it a night and get ready for another 12-13 hours tomorrow. Night folks


----------



## blood on the ground (May 2, 2018)

Chapanese food...Cat and broccery ova  Flied lice!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 2, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Chapanese food...Cat and broccery ova  Flied lice!



Cat, Bat,& Rat


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 2, 2018)

morning all

what a driveler

mighty quiet last night

time for a wake up


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 2, 2018)

Good Morning and HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Blood, RUTT, Gobblin and to the rest of the sleepy horse-racing Drivelers this morning.

Gotta get a move on and hit the road soon.

Hope all of you have a productive day and will pass it on.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2018)

Mornin Folks!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 2, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng everyone,,,,



Morning Cmp, are you in Eastern or Central time?


----------



## Cmp1 (May 2, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning Cmp, are you in Eastern or Central time?



We're eastern Chief,,,, why?


----------



## Cmp1 (May 2, 2018)

If you go to Green Bay Wisconsin,,,,, draw a line straight across the lake, we're 45mins SW of the lake,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> We're eastern Chief,,,, why?



Just curious, is the entire state eastern? I was thinking a part of the state was central? Might be some other state that I’m thinking of.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 2, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Just curious, is the entire state eastern? I was thinking a part of the state was central? Might be some other state that I’m thinking of.



Whole state is Eastern time,,,, you might be thinking about Illinois,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2018)

It’s Indiana, there are several states that have chunks in a different time zone than the rest of the state.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2018)

I was thinking that part of the U P was central.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 2, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I was thinking that part of the U P was central.



We're in the LP,,,, but I don't think even over by Iron mountain in the UP its central time,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> We're in the LP,,,, but I don't think even over by Iron mountain in the UP its central time,,,,



All of Michigan, including the UP is Eastern time. I looked at the time zone map. 

It is interesting seeing other chunks of states in different time zones though.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 2, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> All of Michigan, including the UP is Eastern time. I looked at the time zone map.
> 
> It is interesting seeing other chunks of states in different time zones though.



Definitely interesting,,,,


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2018)

mornin................ get your time in, I is runnin late!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 2, 2018)

Keebs said:


> mornin................ get your time in, I is runnin late!



Mornin! 

Put me down for 40 reg. and 80 OT.


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> Put me down for 40 reg. and 80 OT.


me & you both!  I've been working in the concession stand on the nights monster has a late game......adds up & helps!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2018)

Went and got all the plumbing supplies last night, forgot one little fitting for hot water to faucet.


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Went and got all the plumbing supplies last night, forgot one little fitting for hot water to faucet.


hurry back..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 2, 2018)

Keebs said:


> me & you both!  I've been working in the concession stand on the nights monster has a late game......adds up & helps!





My poor Boss has been in the hospital 17 days and he's up there worried about our bonus checks. Bless his heart. A bonus is NOT expected IMHO.


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My poor Boss has been in the hospital 17 days and he's up there worried about our bonus checks. Bless his heart. A bonus is NOT expected IMHO.


Dang, bless his heart........... and I agree, not expected, but greatly appreciated!!
'ing he gets better soon.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 2, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Dang, bless his heart........... and I agree, not expected, but greatly appreciated!!
> 'ing he gets better soon.



Yes. Yes they are! 

He's finally getting better as of yesterday. He called the office yesterday and his wife said he was resting easy today.


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yes. Yes they are!
> 
> He's finally getting better as of yesterday. He called the office yesterday and his wife said he was resting easy today.


Good deal!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 2, 2018)

Danged if I didn't get one today. I guess that was what he was calling about yesterday. He's a sweet man.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 2, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Danged if I didn't get one today. I guess that was what he was calling about yesterday. He's a sweet man.



Nice,,,, our Bluebirds and Purple Martin's are back,,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2018)

Evening !!  3 nights, off the weekend, then 84hrs skrait.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2018)

Sketti, grilt cheekun salad, garlic bread, for work suppa.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2018)

Evening Folks!

Finally got the plumbing done under sink. Replaced every supply line from the floor up, all the way to ice maker and dishwasher. 

It needed replacing, but it all started from a leaky faucet. 

Top = before, what was under there.

Bottom = after

Glad I'm done......


----------



## Cmp1 (May 2, 2018)

Nice job,,,, and a big one,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice job,,,, and a big one,,,,



Thanks bud! 

I went shark bites throughout. I can remove any component and replace without removing everything else now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 2, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Evening Folks!
> 
> Finally got the plumbing done under sink. Replaced every supply line from the floor up, all the way to ice maker and dishwasher.
> 
> ...



Good job Jeff fa fa. Caint keep a Cajun down.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 2, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks bud!
> 
> I went shark bites throughout. I can remove any component and replace without removing everything else now.



That would have killed my back reaching in under the sink,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2018)

Also, I can remove the entire contraption and pull it out and not have to replace anything while under the sink. I’ve got a shark bite on the very bottom not in the pic.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Good job Jeff fa fa. Caint keep a Cajun down.



It kinda kicked my butt with all the distractions and so on, but ultimately I knocked it out in the last round.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 2, 2018)

had to work on mower but it ran finally.   got about 1/2 done.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> had to work on mower but it ran finally.   got about 1/2 done.



1/2 is better than none, at least you got it running.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 2, 2018)

Time to go settle in....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2018)

Ninemohowas with nuttin to do . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2018)

I see Bloodbro done made it in !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 3, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I see Bloodbro done made it in !!!



Tails draggin... Stayed up workin around the house and time slipped away! Runnin on about 3 hrs of sleep!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Tails draggin... Stayed up workin around the house and time slipped away! Runnin on about 3 hrs of sleep!




That's not good, mebbe you'll hava slack night, Dbro will tote da load . . 



Wife still improving ??


----------



## blood on the ground (May 3, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Evening Folks!
> 
> Finally got the plumbing done under sink. Replaced every supply line from the floor up, all the way to ice maker and dishwasher.
> 
> ...



Chief dun earned his plummers crack


----------



## blood on the ground (May 3, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's not good, mebbe you'll hava slack night, Dbro will tote da load . .
> 
> 
> 
> Wife still improving ??



Hope so! 
Wife is getting better every day


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2018)

9 deer, 1 wabbit, 2 cats and 1, now flattened Dillo..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2018)

White screen has come n gone.


I gotz a meeting, should be a quick one, boss man won't be there !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 3, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> White screen has come n gone.
> 
> 
> I gotz a meeting, should be a quick one, boss man won't be there !!!



I like it when the boss man don't show up for meetings... Short an sweet


----------



## blood on the ground (May 3, 2018)

Db dont know it but I'm gone be MIA tonight


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Db dont know it but I'm gone be MIA tonight





Burning a day ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2018)

Waiting on the morning show . .


----------



## blood on the ground (May 3, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Burning a day ??



Yep


----------



## blood on the ground (May 3, 2018)

Double E and Gmoney?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Double E and Gmoney?





They b slackin . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 3, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> They b slackin . .



Not slackin



sleepin


now coffee time


----------



## blood on the ground (May 3, 2018)

Mernin G


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 3, 2018)

howdy bog


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2018)

Gotta pick up the biscuits for the meeting.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 3, 2018)

Use the company cc quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Use the company cc quack





It's covered !!  We buy 40 biscuits a week for 2 meetings at the country store a mile from my office.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2018)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks!




Goot morning Plummerbro !!!  


There was a grand total of 4 employees in the meeting, signed the sheet,  grabbed a coupla biscuits for Dawn, told 'em that's all I had . . Out by 7:05.  Of course the usual motor mouth wanted to talk, I threw up my hand while walking out the door and said "Good day all..."


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Goot morning Plummerbro !!!
> 
> 
> There was a grand total of 4 employees in the meeting, signed the sheet,  grabbed a coupla biscuits for Dawn, told 'em that's all I had . . Out by 7:05.  Of course the usual motor mouth wanted to talk, I threw up my hand while walking out the door and said "Good day all..."



Whats up Quackbro? 

That's the kind of meetings I like. 

Gotta get Jag to work today and find another project that requires the most attention. Drippy faucet had to go and it turned into a total makeover.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Whats up Quackbro?
> 
> That's the kind of meetings I like.
> 
> Gotta get Jag to work today and find another project that requires the most attention. Drippy faucet had to go and it turned into a total makeover.





Dangit man, do you have any kinda water treatment on your well ??


----------



## blood on the ground (May 3, 2018)

Done set DB up tonight&#55357;&#56834;.... Its da weekend fo me!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Done set DB up tonight&#55357;&#56834;.... Its da weekend fo me!





Attaboy, let somebody else kill 'em . .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dangit man, do you have any kinda water treatment on your well ??



No sir, not that I know of.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> No sir, not that I know of.





Just noticed some of the brown pipes, our water stinks and doesn't taste that good, bought a salt water system that fixes all that.

My well is too deep, pulled the pump up, still ain't good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2018)

Meds are on the way, good day!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just noticed some of the brown pipes, our water stinks and doesn't taste that good, bought a salt water system that fixes all that.
> 
> My well is too deep, pulled the pump up, still ain't good.



This water tastes fine, but after turning it off, draining, and then turning back on when everything was done, I noticed the reddish/brownish color for about 30 seconds. I think this water has a lot of iron in it. 

I remember way back in the day when Mamaw and Papaw still lived here there was always a redish/brownish stain in the old claw foot tub.

This well is bored and about 65' I believe.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2018)

Might check in to some type of filter and put in well, easily accessible for cleaning at top.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2018)

Holla later, time to get Jag to work.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 3, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 3, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Hope so!
> Wife is getting better every day



Glad she is doing good. Been thinking about her a lot!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 3, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Glad she is doing good. Been thinking about her a lot!




X2....Mornin!




Cmp1 said:


> Mng everyone,,,,



Hey, swamp donkey.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2018)

Had a little scare as far as MizT donating bone marrow to Todd. 

CAITLIN has gotten into microblading(ladies), took classes for it and now has to do so many before being certified. She can use volunteers, or even charge a very reduced fee if someone is willing to do so.

Anyway, MizT let CAITLIN do hers as one of her subjects for certification, and they forgot about the transfusion. We were worried if she ruined her candidacy, but thankfully she didn’t. If you were ever tattooed you can’t donate blood and possibly transfusions. I think they told MizT because it isn’t a full tattoo she’s ok. Microblading goes through 2 layers of skin and tattoos through 3 layers. 

All good!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 3, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Had a little scare as far as MizT donating bone marrow to Todd.
> 
> CAITLIN has gotten into microblading(ladies), took classes for it and now has to do so many before being certified. She can use volunteers, or even charge a very reduced fee if someone is willing to do so.
> 
> ...



Good deal! 
I had to google microblading. I thought Mz. T done got her that Fleur De Leur  tattoo.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2018)

I was fixing to google it, i thought it was a new and improved rollerskating.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2018)

Love some hotties on rollerskates.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2018)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 3, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Love some midgets on rollerskates.



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2018)

midget hotties need love too.


----------



## Da Possum (May 3, 2018)

true dat....


----------



## Cmp1 (May 3, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> X2....Mornin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol lol lol,,,, swamp donkey,,,, listening to some old Police,,,,


----------



## Turkeypaw (May 3, 2018)

Been a while since I stopped by here


----------



## Cmp1 (May 3, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Love some hotties on rollerskates.



Pic's,,,, forum rules,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 3, 2018)

Turkeypaw said:


> Been a while since I stopped by here



Welcome,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Good deal!
> I had to google microblading. I thought Mz. T done got her that Fleur De Leur  tattoo.



Not yet....



mudracing101 said:


> Love some hotties on rollerskates.



You can thank me later!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 3, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Not yet....
> 
> 
> 
> You can thank me later!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2018)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2018)

Turkeypaw said:


> Been a while since I stopped by here





Hiya Turkeybro, it's been awhile ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 3, 2018)

afternoon.

Hot out there.   Need to finish mowing and spray some more (never ends)


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> afternoon.
> 
> Hot out there.   Need to finish mowing and spray some more (never ends)



It sure does gobblein.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2018)

Yep, it's that time.  Another looooooong 12hrs wit nuttin to do, but pump tanks, degrit and blunger are down.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, it's that time.  Another looooooong 12hrs wit nuttin to do, but pump tanks, degrit and blunger are down.



Makes for a long 12 hours for sure, Quackbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2018)

Went and pulled some weeds for an hour til I broke a sweat. Don’t want gobbleinbro feelin like the Lone Ranger.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 3, 2018)

Got the Onions in before the rain,,,, dog doo doo up from the winter, and a few brewskis in me,,,, fishing tomorrow, weather permitting,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Got the Onions in before the rain,,,, dog doo doo up from the winter, and a few brewskis in me,,,, fishing tomorrow, weather permitting,,,,



We’ve got a slight chance for some rain on Saturday, about 30% I believe.


----------



## basshound72 (May 3, 2018)

Evening fellers. Just dragging in from work. Time for some refreshments


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 4, 2018)

morning all

quack musta gotten lost in a movie last night.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2018)

Mornin gobblein.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 4, 2018)

hey Chief

it is Friday   yipppeee skipppeeee


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey Chief
> 
> it is Friday   yipppeee skipppeeee



Copy that, happy campers abound.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2018)

Morning, IT has blocked all sites if guns are mentioned.  
That's the French for ya.   Oui ??


----------



## Cmp1 (May 4, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,, got all our onions in yesterday before the rain, got my head buzzed too, my head is cold this morning,,,, I'll have to wear my AF hat I got from my Secret Santa this past Christmas,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 4, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning, IT has blocked all sites if guns are mentioned.
> That's the French for ya.   Oui ??



Unbelievable,,,,


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2018)

Mornin........... what'd I miss?


----------



## Cmp1 (May 4, 2018)

Mng,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 4, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 4, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Mornin........... what'd I miss?



Not a dang thing, but we missed you.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 4, 2018)

Mng,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 4, 2018)

Tomorrow at 6:45 pm THE MOST EXCITING TWO MINUTES IN SPORTS.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 4, 2018)

Beautiful horses,,,, just saw the movie Seabiscuit,,,, great movie,,,,


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Not a dang thing, but we missed you.


 aaawww............ had stomach issues, nothing new, Iz all betta today!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tomorrow at 6:45 pm THE MOST EXCITING TWO MINUTES IN SPORTS.


I gotta be in Albany at the Civic Center by 8:15 AM for a college graduation........AND I have monster this weekend, this oughta be fuuuunnnn................


Cmp1 said:


> Beautiful horses,,,, just saw the movie Seabiscuit,,,, great movie,,,,


Yep, that is one greaaaat movie!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2018)

Bacon, scrambled egg n BUSCUIT is my favorite. I go back for the sequels often.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2018)

Speaking of which, I haven’t eaten yet, and I done sprayed 2 tanks of roundup. Plus, tended to the dogs which turned out to be a fiasco.  

June saw the horses across the main road and got excited, Bou barked  and she bolted, Bert followed immediately and there were cars flying on this little winding, hilly, back road. Lucky neither one got hit by a car even when they came back. 

They in lockdown for BAD behavior now. 

Otherwise, Happy Friday y’all.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 4, 2018)

Happy Friday,,,, glad your dogs are OK,,,,


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Speaking of which, I haven’t eaten yet, and I done sprayed 2 tanks of roundup. Plus, tended to the dogs which turned out to be a fiasco.
> 
> June saw the horses across the main road and got excited, Bou barked  and she bolted, Bert followed immediately and there were cars flying on this little winding, hilly, back road. Lucky neither one got hit by a car even when they came back.
> 
> ...


 That's a scarrrryyyyy feeling when they run off like that!  Glad they made it back ok!
to Friday!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Happy Friday,,,, glad your dogs are OK,,,,





Keebs said:


> That's a scarrrryyyyy feeling when they run off like that!  Glad they made it back ok!
> to Friday!!



Yeah, and the bad part is I could see them, the road, and the cars, or at least hear them coming. Last thing I wanted to see was one get run over. 

I couldn't go to them either because Bou and Ric were trying to follow me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 4, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Speaking of which, I haven’t eaten yet, and I done sprayed 2 tanks of roundup. Plus, tended to the dogs which turned out to be a fiasco.
> 
> June saw the horses across the main road and got excited, Bou barked  and she bolted, Bert followed immediately and there were cars flying on this little winding, hilly, back road. Lucky neither one got hit by a car even when they came back.
> 
> ...



 Bet that got your heart to pumpin.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2018)

I love to watch a horse race, but the Derby, Preakness, and the Belmont stakes are more about Fancy hats and wealthy snobs flaunting it, jmo.

And I do love it when a horse is running for the Triple Crown.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bet that got your heart to pumpin.



You better believe it, got my buttocks squenched up too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 4, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I love to watch a horse race, but the Derby, Preakness, and the Belmont stakes are more about Fancy hats and wealthy snobs flaunting it, jmo.
> 
> And I do love it when a horse is running for the Triple Crown.



I love all of it. I guess it's just tradition. We are usually at the beach for the Belmont and it's funny to see people leave the beach to go watch it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 4, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> You better believe it, got my buttocks squenched up too.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I love all of it. I guess it's just tradition. We are usually at the beach for the Belmont and it's funny to see people leave the beach to go watch it.



I love horse racing myself, just don’t care for most of the rich snobs. 

I was watching Derby Classics the other night real late and the network reporters were walking with the owners as they did “the walk” from the barn with their horses and interviewing them. Most were arrogant and rude in their responses to the field reporters. There were a couple of exceptions.

Not often, but every once in a while myself and a group of friends would go to The Fair Grounds aka Churchill Downs in NOLA for a nice outing at the track.

The Fair Grounds is the 3rd oldest still running track in the U.S. It began in 1872.

Of course, my buddies and I were trying to act like we had $$$ and impress our dates.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2018)

Got at least one more tank to spray, Holla later!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 4, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Got at least one more tank to spray, Holla later!



You must have some serious weeds,,,, I thought they outlawed Round up,,,,


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> You must have some serious weeds,,,, I thought they outlawed Round up,,,,


Chief has a big 'ol yard!  And no, round up is still sold down this way, in every shape, form & fashion!


----------



## Crakajak (May 4, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> You must have some serious weeds,,,, I thought they outlawed Round up,,,,



Some people spray a  roundup  to keep from having to cut the grass a couple times each week...
I once had a neighbor that NEVER cut his grass. I fixed it so he never HAD to cut his grass.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 4, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Chief has a big 'ol yard!  And no, round up is still sold down this way, in every shape, form & fashion!



They were talking about it,,,, we've got a big yard too, but not to many weeds,,,, moles, that's another story,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Chief has a big 'ol yard!  And no, round up is still sold down this way, in every shape, form & fashion!





Cmp1 said:


> They were talking about it,,,, we've got a big yard too, but not to many weeds,,,, moles, that's another story,,,,



Yep 9 acres now after selling mine. That's 2 acres less I mow now. Of course, I'm bush hoggin about 6 acres and still mowin about 3 acres around the house and barn. There is a lot of trees and obstacles-buildings, landscaped areas, etc.

Just got through mowing the dog yard, picked up all the poop, sticks, and kindling they drag around to chew on and leave it layin in the grass somewhere.


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Some people spray a  roundup  to keep from having to cut the grass a couple times each week...
> I once had a neighbor that NEVER cut his grass. I fixed it so he never HAD to cut his grass.





Cmp1 said:


> They were talking about it,,,, we've got a big yard too, but not to many weeds,,,, moles, that's another story,,,,


He's always spraying something....................


----------



## Cmp1 (May 4, 2018)

That stuff isn't good for the dogs or us,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2018)

Keebs said:


> He's always spraying something....................



I could spray several more tanks. What it does is make my maintenance much quicker and easier for about a month or better.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 4, 2018)

No need here, and too many fruit trees and bushes,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (May 4, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> No need here, and too many fruit trees and bushes,,,,



Spraying chemicals is like dreeking. You got to know when to quit.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> No need here, and too many fruit trees and bushes,,,,



I don't spray it up in the air, just down onto weeds holding the nozzle about 4" from the ground. I spray weeds around borders, foundation of buildings, etc. Poison Ivy/Oak, English ivy that is abundant around here and has been for years. Around the bases/trunks of trees, etc. Anywhere it will make my mowing and bush hogging easier and so on.

I've been spraying it for years.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 4, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Spraying chemicals is like dreeking. You got to know when to quit.



Lol lol lol,,,, we've got an acre up by the barn I would spray if I could afford it, till it under and do a food plot,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2018)

How many acres you maintaining Cmp?


----------



## Cmp1 (May 4, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't spray it up in the air, just down onto weeds holding the nozzle about 4" from the ground. I spray weeds around borders, foundation of buildings, etc. Poison Ivy/Oak, English ivy that is abundant around here and has been for years. Around the bases/trunks of trees, etc. Anywhere it will make my mowing and bush hogging easier and so on.
> 
> I've been spraying it for years.



I'd love some English Ivy,,,, won't take the winters here, I tried,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 4, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> How many acres you maintaining Cmp?



10,,,, but really wouldn't call it maintenance,,,, about 3 of grass,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I'd love some English Ivy,,,, won't take the winters here, I tried,,,,



Trying to eradicate it here. It will kill a large tree once it gets a strangle hold and grows all the way around and well up into the tree.


----------



## Crakajak (May 4, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Lol lol lol,,,, we've got an acre up by the barn I would spray if I could afford it, till it under and do a food plot,,,,



Generic glysophate is cheap.Or just overseed with clover.


----------



## Crakajak (May 4, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Trying to eradicate it here. It will kill a large tree once it gets a strangle hold and grows all the way around and well up into the tree.



The kings kudzu is another name for english ivy.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 4, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Trying to eradicate it here. It will kill a large tree once it gets a strangle hold and grows all the way around and well up into the tree.



Brought some up from S MI,,,, died the first winter,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 4, 2018)

Would love to put in a food plot to the west of the barn,,,, too expensive,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Would love to put in a food plot to the west of the barn,,,, too expensive,,,,



Yessir, pretty place you got there. 

One can sink some $$ into food plots quick.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> The kings kudzu is another name for english ivy.





I like that!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Generic glysophate is cheap.Or just overseed with clover.



Deer love grazing through the plain ol white clover I have here.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 4, 2018)

Hey !


----------



## Cmp1 (May 4, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Generic glysophate is cheap.Or just overseed with clover.



Tried red and white clover,,,, probably would have worked if I could have tilled it,,,, I need a tractor,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey !



Hay back!

I left you something a page or 2 back.


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey !


 Hey you!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2018)

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=11191476&postcount=116


----------



## Crakajak (May 4, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Tried red and white clover,,,, probably would have worked if I could have tilled it,,,, I need a tractor,,,,



I haven't tilled any clover for several years. It only needs to be 1/8 deep. This fall overseed an area and then final cut the grass over it. It works down here great.Just need to adjust your soil ph to around 6.5 for clover really grow well.


----------



## Crakajak (May 4, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=11191476&postcount=116



Thats funny the 2nd time also.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 4, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey !



Hey is for horses,,,, howdy,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 4, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> I haven't tilled any clover for several years. It only needs to be 1/8 deep. This fall overseed an area and then final cut the grass over it. It works down here great.Just need to adjust your soil ph to around 6.5 for clover really grow well.



I'll get you a picture,,,, really need a brush hog,,,, could have my boy get it with my Stihl brush cutter,,,, don't you think it needs tilled though,,,, I'll get you a picture,,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Thats funny the 2nd time also.



And he still hasn’t thanked me....


----------



## Cmp1 (May 4, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> And he still hasn’t thanked me....



Lol lol lol,,,, forum rules,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 4, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> I haven't tilled any clover for several years. It only needs to be 1/8 deep. This fall overseed an area and then final cut the grass over it. It works down here great.Just need to adjust your soil ph to around 6.5 for clover really grow well.



Here's a few pic's,,,, thanks,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Lol lol lol,,,, forum rules,,,,



Ohhhhh no....it’s embedded in the link.


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Here's a few pic's,,,, thanks,,,,


 NIce place!


Jeff C. said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=11191476&postcount=116



MUD!!This is for you!!​


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2018)

Keebs said:


> NIce place!
> 
> 
> MUD!!This is for you!!​



Notice he and Nancy both don’t come round much anymore.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2018)

Bout time for a nap....


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2018)

They're spending a lot of time at the park since the weather warmed up


----------



## mudracing101 (May 4, 2018)

Cool, thanks Jeffro!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 4, 2018)

Keebs said:


> NIce place!
> 
> 
> MUD!!This is for you!!​



Thanks,,,, gotta tractor with a plow, and brush hog,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I love to watch a horse race, but the Derby, Preakness, and the Belmont stakes are more about Fancy hats and wealthy snobs flaunting it, jmo.
> 
> And I do love it when a horse is running for the Triple Crown.




My bro and his uppity wife take his jet up there every year.   He sat beside Peyton Manning a few years ago.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 4, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My bro and his uppity wife take his jet up there every year.   He sat beside Peyton Manning a few years ago.



Wow,,,, must be nice,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Wow,,,, must be nice,,,,




They'll take the jet after church on Sunday and fly to Charleston to eat dinner . .


----------



## Cmp1 (May 4, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> They'll take the jet after church on Sunday and fly to Charleston to eat dinner . .



Must be nice,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 4, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> They'll take the jet after church on Sunday and fly to Charleston to eat dinner . .



Does he fly or does he have a pilot?


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Notice he and Nancy both don’t come round much anymore.


 I know, they say they're *working*.

Ok, gonna shut this jernt down........... ya'll have a good weekend!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Does he fly or does he have a pilot?





Two full time pilots and he owns the airport . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2018)

Week #3 and I still haven't found my Kershaw.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2018)

My bad, afternoon folks !!!

Cajun neighbors invited  us over tmrow night for bacon wrapped duck breast, gator tail, cheese grits with boudan, Cajun cole slaw, and jalapeno/onion hush puppies . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Does he fly or does he have a pilot?



Check yo PM's . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2018)

Well bro's it's that time, last one !! C'moan 7am !!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well bro's it's that time, last one !! C'moan 7am !!



Last one....Git R Done Quackbro!

BTW, ax ya brudder to send his plane ova to pick me up and brang me to dat shindig atcha Cajun neighbors. 

Tell’em I’ll be @ the LIL airport next to the Atlanta Motor Speedway.


----------



## Wycliff (May 4, 2018)

Evening, back at it for a while


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 4, 2018)

get 'er done wybro


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, back at it for a while



Tear’em up Wybro!



gobbleinwoods said:


> get 'er done wybro



I got in gobblein mode this Mornin. Thinkin about jumpin on the mower for a while now that it’s coolin down.


----------



## Wycliff (May 4, 2018)

Shouldn't be too bad of a night, I hope


----------



## Wycliff (May 4, 2018)

Quiet in here tonight


----------



## Wycliff (May 4, 2018)

Is this thing on


----------



## Wycliff (May 4, 2018)

Guess everyone is off tonight


----------



## basshound72 (May 5, 2018)

Evening fellers. Just getting my tired self home from work. Getting another while weekend off but I did put in almost 70 hours in 5 days. Still going take advantage the time off with some fishing time.


----------



## basshound72 (May 5, 2018)

Wy, did you catch any redbreast on the satilla


----------



## Wycliff (May 5, 2018)

basshound72 said:


> Wy, did you catch any redbreast on the satilla



Wound up going to the beach, didn't even wet a hook


----------



## kmckinnie (May 5, 2018)

Fishing season.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 5, 2018)

morning wy

believe quack is working but they blocked the gun sites again

it is coffee time


----------



## Wycliff (May 5, 2018)

Good morning folks


----------



## Wycliff (May 5, 2018)

Just about time to take it to the house


----------



## Wycliff (May 5, 2018)

Somebody wake up internetless Quackbro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 5, 2018)

Quack !!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 5, 2018)

It is drinky drinky time !


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 5, 2018)

Maybe those will help


----------



## Wycliff (May 5, 2018)

Can't hurt


----------



## Wycliff (May 5, 2018)

Maybe he started celebrating early


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 5, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Maybe he started celebrating early



Not quack


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 5, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Somebody wake up internetless Quackbro





gobbleinwoods said:


> Quack !!!!!





gobbleinwoods said:


> It is drinky drinky time !


Break the seal on a bottle of Wisers!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 5, 2018)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Break the seal on a bottle of Wisers!!



And throw away the cap?


----------



## Cmp1 (May 5, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2018)

Mornin Folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning wy
> 
> believe quack is working but they blocked the gun sites again
> 
> it is coffee time



Reckon he doesn’t have the WiFi password?

Or, they block it on their network?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Last one....Git R Done Quackbro!
> 
> BTW, ax ya brudder to send his plane ova to pick me up and brang me to dat shindig atcha Cajun neighbors.
> 
> Tell’em I’ll be @ the LIL airport next to the Atlanta Motor Speedway.




will do !!! 




gobbleinwoods said:


> Quack !!!!!





Sir ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2018)

My bad AGAIN, morning bro's !!  Somebody say dranky drank time ???  


Hornets getting the mint juleps ready !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2018)

Bet Sockbro is washing socks.  Wonder how many his dryer eats every year ???


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2018)

Mornin Quackbro, do they block gun related sites on their entire network? 

Can you access their WiFi network from your phone?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2018)

They probably do now that I think about it.


----------



## cramer (May 5, 2018)

Morning guys
Thanks for the coffee G

Is it sposed to rain today?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Quackbro, do they block gun related sites on their entire network?
> 
> Can you access their WiFi network from your phone?



I wouldn't know WiFi from King Kong . . 


I can get on the internet on mobile phone, just ain't worth it.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2018)

cramer said:


> Morning guys
> Thanks for the coffee G
> 
> Is it sposed to rain today?



Mornin cramer! 

Very slight chance according to the NWS.

Today-10%

Tonight-20%


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I wouldn't know WiFi from King Kong . .
> 
> 
> I can get on the internet on mobile phone, just ain't worth it.



Then you are on their WiFi network and it’s blocked through the network.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 5, 2018)

Taking a look at tackle warehouse this morning,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Taking a look at tackle warehouse this morning,,,,




Bought a new tackle box the other day, took me a hour and a half to convert.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 5, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bought a new tackle box the other day, took me a hour and a half to convert.



I need a bigger one,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I need a bigger one,,,,




This one barely held my stuff.  Still got boxes of unopened lures/etc in my closet.

Counted over 45 bags of worms/lizards/trick worms and somewhere around 50 variations of Rapala's.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 5, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I need a bigger one,,,,



Talking tackle box, right?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 5, 2018)

yw cramer

cleaned the grass and weeds out of the plum thicket this morning  

now time to weed eat the driveway.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 5, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This one barely held my stuff.  Still got boxes of unopened lures/etc in my closet.
> 
> Counted over 45 bags of worms/lizards/trick worms and somewhere around 50 variations of Rapala's.



Wow,,,, I have had no luck with shad raps,,,, I know they kill em down there though,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 5, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Talking tackle box, right?



Lol lol lol,,,, yeah,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 5, 2018)

Happy Derby Day!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 5, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happy Derby Day!



Nice pool,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Talking tackle box, right?



As cold as it is up there, who knows?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2018)

Piddlin in the yard.....too many piddles to accomplish in one day.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 5, 2018)

About to fire up the Johnn Deere and bush hawg for the next 3 er 4 hrs


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happy Derby Day!




Dream Baby Dream for $1000.00


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> About to fire up the Johnn Deere and bush hawg for the next 3 er 4 hrs



Git R Done bloodbro!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2018)

Gotta go take Caitlin to rent a car, they going to Flawduh....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I need a bigger one,,,,





gobbleinwoods said:


> Talking tackle box, right?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 5, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Dream Baby Dream for $1000.00



H22 aint much into it this year as in the past. He's busy fixing horse doo fers and mint juleps for the party. He did look at the post positions and chose Free Drop Billy in honor of the billy boyz.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 5, 2018)

Never had a mint Julep,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 5, 2018)

I guess I'm to much of a Redneck,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 5, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Pretty funny,,,, can't we all use a bigger one,,,, Tackle box that is,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Pretty funny,,,, can't we all use a bigger one,,,, Tackle box that is,,,,





If mine was any bigger, I couldn't tote it.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 5, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If mine was any bigger, I couldn't tote it.



Lol lol lol,,,, gotta joke but I'd get banded,,,, I need your brush hog,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2018)

Got a boston butt MizT put in da crockpot, I'mon finish it on da bullet smoker.....with some smoke.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 5, 2018)

Bush hawgin and weed spraying is done! Aint bad out with the cloud cover.... Sure aint looking forward to 90+ and humidity!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 5, 2018)

weed eater, 25 gallons MSMA, 25 gallons round up, some bushes trimmed, moss killer and lime spread,   done for the day.   There is more waiting for another day.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Bush hawgin and weed spraying is done! Aint bad out with the cloud cover.... Sure aint looking forward to 90+ and humidity!!





gobbleinwoods said:


> weed eater, 25 gallons MSMA, 25 gallons round up, some bushes trimmed, moss killer and lime spread,   done for the day.   There is more waiting for another day.



Been nit pickin all day. Got sidetracked every which a way I turned. Did accomplish a few things, just not all the little piddly things I wanted to.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2018)

Gobblein, what do you have a 25 gal. spray tank? 12v?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2018)

I am officially going into chillaxin mode

Until...........


----------



## blood on the ground (May 5, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I am officially going into chillaxin mode
> 
> Until...........



Might as well..  It is sanko de dranko after all! Sip sip... Puff puff.... Lets cook sumthin!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Lol lol lol,,,, gotta joke but I'd get banded,,,, I need your brush hog,,,,



What the HECK is a "brush hog???"




blood on the ground said:


> Might as well..  It is sanko de dranko after all! Sip sip... Puff puff.... Lets cook sumthin!!



  Wish you were here broBlood !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Might as well..  It is sanko de dranko after all! Sip sip... Puff puff.... Lets cook sumthin!!



I got the crockpot butt soaking up some smoke on the bullet smoka, Samuel Adams goin down smoove, and Jolly Roger standin by.



Hooked On Quack said:


> What the HECK is a "brush hog???"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I standing alongside da runway @ AMS.....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2018)

Their hogs eat brushes, ours eats bushes.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Their hogs eat brushes, ours eats bushes.





Bush brushes ='s Bush Hawging ???


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bush brushes ='s Bush Hawging ???



10-fo....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2018)

My hair feels like it’s standin up!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> My hair feels like it’s standin up!




Anythang else ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 5, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Gobblein, what do you have a 25 gal. spray tank? 12v?



That I have.   Throw it in the back of the UTV, strap it down to keep it from sliding around and go, go, go.

It has a bar that will cover about 8feet and a spray nozzle that will spray out about 15 feet.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 5, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What the HECK is a "brush hog???"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pull it with a tractor cuts high grass and brush,,,, Pto driven,,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (May 5, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What the HECK is a "brush hog???"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10 4 to that.. I will be back tomorrow night!


Jeff C. said:


> I got the crockpot butt soaking up some smoke on the bullet smoka, Samuel Adams goin down smoove, and Jolly Roger standin by.
> 
> 
> 
> I standing alongside da runway @ AMS.....



happy times Jeffbro!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 5, 2018)

Load them in the chutes it is time for the Roses.


----------



## bear claw (May 5, 2018)

Justify for the win!!!


----------



## bear claw (May 5, 2018)

I knew it


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 5, 2018)

Audible sure was coming on strong.   Will be test at a longer distance.


----------



## Wycliff (May 5, 2018)

Evening


----------



## bear claw (May 5, 2018)

Ya i thought if justify didnt pull it off audible would.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 5, 2018)

Evening,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (May 5, 2018)

Going to be a long night, I needed a few more hours of sleep


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 5, 2018)

Dad gum if I didn't pick the derby winner once again.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 5, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dad gum if I didn't pick the derby winner once again.


How much money did you win??


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anythang else ???



I think I'm turnin Japanese, my eyes iz squenched up.



gobbleinwoods said:


> That I have.   Throw it in the back of the UTV, strap it down to keep it from sliding around and go, go, go.
> 
> It has a bar that will cover about 8feet and a spray nozzle that will spray out about 15 feet.



Copy that!



blood on the ground said:


> 10 4 to that.. I will be back tomorrow night!
> 
> 
> happy times Jeffbro!!!



Feelin all right bloodbro! 



bear claw said:


> Justify for the win!!!



Sweet! 



Wycliff said:


> Going to be a long night, I needed a few more hours of sleep



Hang in there Wybro, you got this!


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2018)

Evening Youngins.


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2018)

A little music to get Eagle Eye going in the morning.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 5, 2018)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> How much money did you win??



A lot more than I put down.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 6, 2018)

middle of the night hey wybro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 6, 2018)

r u having a good night?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 6, 2018)

me.  awake for an hour so I just got up


----------



## Wycliff (May 6, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> middle of the night hey wybro





gobbleinwoods said:


> r u having a good night?





gobbleinwoods said:


> me.  awake for an hour so I just got up



Morning Gobblin, tonights not been too bad. Man you are up awful early


----------



## Wycliff (May 6, 2018)

Do you sleep?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 6, 2018)

I had been asleep but woke up.   Finally got a couple more hours of shut eye.


----------



## Wycliff (May 6, 2018)

Morning folks


----------



## Wycliff (May 6, 2018)

Just about got through another one


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2018)

Mornin Wy, gobblein.


----------



## cramer (May 6, 2018)

Morning fellers
I did not sleep much last nite and almost got on the party line myself

Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## cramer (May 6, 2018)

Someone dropped off a large chunk of yellowfin tuna this week.
I cooked it on the grill . It was not raw in the middle, but also not over cooked.


----------



## cramer (May 6, 2018)

it tasted purt nigh ok


----------



## cramer (May 6, 2018)

I think I did not cut the steaks thick enough.
of the 3 I cut, 2 were maybe an inch thick and one was 1.5 - 2 " thick.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2018)

Mornin cramer!

You just reminded me I’ve got a big chunk in the freezer that someone gave me. Had some at his house a while back and we had some stuff on the smoker. We put some chunks of that tuna on there and it absolutely delicious.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 6, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,,


----------



## cramer (May 6, 2018)

good morning CMP and CHief
Probably need to be hitting the road soon.

gotta cut grass at Mom's and then some


----------



## Cmp1 (May 6, 2018)

Mng Cramer,,,, ugly day here today,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2018)

Mornin Cmp!

Surprisingly a cool breeze here today....beautiful.

Settin out some maters in big pots today. Just don’t have the ideal sun/shade conditions. It’s either too much shade, or too much hot afternoon Sun.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 6, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Cmp!
> 
> Surprisingly a cool breeze here today....beautiful.
> 
> Settin out some maters in big pots today. Just don’t have the ideal sun/shade conditions. It’s either too much shade, or too much hot afternoon Sun.



Mng bud's,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 6, 2018)

replanted peas that did not come up and spot planted in some rows that also did not germinate


----------



## blood on the ground (May 6, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> replanted peas that did not come up and spot planted in some rows that also did not germinate



Now need rain right... 
Morning Gobblin! Mornin y'all!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 6, 2018)

nice breeze but working in the sun is warmish


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 6, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Now need rain right...
> Morning Gobblin! Mornin y'all!



As long as the well is wet it can survive without rain.   But nothing is better than rain for growing plants.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2018)

Just cut my cable. 

I told the dude to bury it right up next to the foundation so I wouldn’t have to worry about cutting it with a shovel when digging/landscaping. He didn’t, buried it smack dab in the middle of a 5-6’ wide foundation bed. I was digging up some old nandina root balls that I had killed and chopped off and cut it clean.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Just cut my cable.
> 
> I Toledo the dude to bury right up next to the foundation so I wouldn’t have to worry about cutting it with a shovel when digging/landscaping. He didn’t, buried it smack dab in the middle of a 5-6’ wise foundation bed. I was digging up some old nandina root balls that I had killed and chopped off and cut it clean.





"Toledo??"   


Dang Chief !!!  Can you fix ?



Afternoon peeps !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 6, 2018)

811 call before you dig


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 6, 2018)

fiber or copper?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2018)

They are going to patch it tomorrow afternoon. Then have to reschedule for an entire new drop. Wonder if I’ll have to pay for it? It’s a long underground drop across a pasture, front yard, under a sidewalk, through the foundation bed to house. 

Not to mention it crosses over the top of a water line and underground power to the house. Probably have to relocate everything.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "Toledo??"
> 
> 
> Dang Chief !!!  Can you fix ?
> ...



Stoopid phone. 

Naw, ain’t got what’s necessary to temporarily repair.



gobbleinwoods said:


> fiber or copper?



Copper....if he had buried it next to the foundation like I told him to, we wouldn’t be discussing this right now. All he had to do was scratch back a 2-3” deep trench, stick it, and push dirt over it with his foot.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 6, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Stoopid phone.
> 
> Naw, ain’t got what’s necessary to temporarily repair.
> 
> ...



Probably just to lazy,,,, or not paying attention,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2018)

How’d the cookout go Quackbro?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Probably just to lazy,,,, or not paying attention,,,,



Heck, it would’ve been easier to do what I asked him to do. He hand buried all of that section and went under sidewalk out into yard by hand because of the power and water line.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> How’d the cookout go Quackbro?





Awesome !!!  Brought home some of everything.  Got one of our adopted nieces coming over to lay out by the pool, her husband and 2 kids are coming later.  Gonna grill dot dogs, slaw, tater chips, baked beans with sausage, bbq, and stew.

Her hubby is LEO,(ex-marine) everytime I see him on duty I give 'em da fanger !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2018)

Last day off, got 84hrs starting tomorrow night . .


----------



## blood on the ground (May 6, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last day off, got 84hrs starting tomorrow night . .



Enjoy your time off...


----------



## Cmp1 (May 6, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last day off, got 84hrs starting tomorrow night . .



Go get a few LMs,,,, I just got some pie pumpkin seeds in,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 6, 2018)

This wind is not fun. Got my allergies kicked up on top of a mint Julep head ache.
Church chicken, green bean casserole and Mac n cheese for suppa. Comfort food.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2018)

Got most of the maters plants planted in pots. Cleaned up the mess where I was diggin up stuff and cut cable. It’s ready for the dude to patch it.

Beer  thirty.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 6, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Got most of the maters plants planted in pots. Cleaned up the mess where I was diggin up stuff and cut cable. It’s ready for the dude to patch it.
> 
> Beer  thirty.....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



 Back to ya, MANDY!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2018)

I think I’m starting to get allergic to work, somethings got me itchin.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2018)

I knowed it ain’t this beer.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2018)

Caitlin, Buck, and LIL Everett went to Panama City, Lawd I hope they don’t get fried. 

Everyone of them is the epitome of powdery white people.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 6, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Caitlin, Buck, and LIL Everett went to Panama City, Lawd I hope they don’t get fried.
> 
> Everyone of them is the epitome of powdery white people.



They GON come back hurting. That fake sand is wHITE.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They GON come back hurting. That fake sand is wHITE.



If they lay out on that sand, you won’t be able to see’em.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 6, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> If they lay out on that sand, you won’t be able to see’em.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 6, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> If they lay out on that sand, you won’t be able to see’em.



Day to,teu,tu,two you will see their Roan red bodies


----------



## Cmp1 (May 6, 2018)

I think I might hit the river tomorrow morning, 2 rods for cats and maybe throw a tube out there or a trick worm,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (May 6, 2018)

Evening


----------



## Cmp1 (May 6, 2018)

Evening,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2018)

Fried chikin on da bone.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2018)

MizT nailed this fried chicken.


----------



## Wycliff (May 6, 2018)

Haven't had fried chicken in a while


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Haven't had fried chicken in a while



Heard dat, coulda sold this fried chicken.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2018)

No late night tv to put me to sleep tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2018)

Quack, you take a nappy nap so you could stay up late tonight?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 6, 2018)

Top of the mernin kids... Back at it after a long short weekend!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 7, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Top of the mernin kids... Back at it after a long short weekend!


I need somebody to come fix a heater band.........It's over heating up to 700 Degrees!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 7, 2018)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I need somebody to come fix a heater band.........It's over heating up to 700 Degrees!!



Thermocouple... Or the contacts to that heater are stuck... What kind of controls do you guys use?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 7, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Thermocouple... Or the contacts to that heater are stuck... What kind of controls do you guys use?



I have no Idea..........I work in Quality, and know very little about the mechanics, and equipment...........I know about the process, but not the equipment.

We have 10 main Extruders made by Maplan, or Davis Standard that push 1000 Lbs. an hour give or take

And about 20 Co-Extruders that put different color of skin or Teflon lining on the pipe, and some that put different colored stripes on the pipe.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 7, 2018)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I have no Idea..........I work in Quality, and know very little about the mechanics, and equipment...........I know about the process, but not the equipment.
> 
> We have 10 main Extruders made by Maplan, or Davis Standard that push 1000 Lbs. an hour give or take
> 
> And about 20 Co-Extruders that put different color of skin or Teflon lining on the pipe, and some that put different colored stripes on the pipe.



Sounds interesting! I have always liked to see the various processes that are out there in this line of work. Folks don't realize how big this industry is! Same with printing... Both flexible packaging (chip bags exc..) And folded carton are huge industries and for the most part pay a good wage!


----------



## Wycliff (May 7, 2018)

Morning folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 7, 2018)

morning wybro, blood and Rutt

coffee brewing so grab your cup


----------



## Wycliff (May 7, 2018)

morning GW thanks for the coffee


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2018)

Mornin folks!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 7, 2018)

Mernin.. Live from the front porch!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin.. Live from the front porch!



Mornin....same here. 

Tryin to get my priorities in order.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 7, 2018)

Morning. Whats this derby stuff y'all speak of?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 7, 2018)

Crash up Derby? Done that one time. Actually won. good times


----------



## mudracing101 (May 7, 2018)

I got a lil more back than i paid for the car, a tropy and a liscence plate holder. Had to haul the car to the junkyard after, Should of took more pics.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 7, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## Da Possum (May 7, 2018)

it's derby week


----------



## Da Possum (May 7, 2018)

i'm super excited


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 7, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> i'm super excited





I'm GON change the title to Preakness next week.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 7, 2018)

Good Morning to all of you Drivelers this morning.  I hope that everyone had a decent weekend and stayed out of trouble in the process.  

Hopefully, this week will be MUCH better than last week as I just couldn't handle another week like last week.


----------



## redeli (May 7, 2018)

morning all


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2018)

Hi!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2018)

Hey!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 7, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> awesome!



You need to take shower Bro!!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 7, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,, just got back from the river,,,, skunked,,,, H20 is cold and high,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 7, 2018)

Somebody changed the name of my thread. 


Me thinks it's the one that tolt possum he needs a shower.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 7, 2018)

Best paminer cheese sammich I eva ate. H22 knocked it out da park. He put some blue cheese in this one.Got finished and looked down at my purse and I forgot to eat my take a chips.


----------



## Da Possum (May 7, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Best paminer cheese sammich I eva ate. H22 knocked it out da park. He put some blue cheese in this one.Got finished and looked down at my purse and I forgot to eat my take a chips.



You did what????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 7, 2018)

Was outside and saw a crow walking down the gutter. He found a half eaten fried chicken wing in the gutter. Flew ova to the next building roof and chowed down.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 7, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> You did what????



You heard me.


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2018)

I  I





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Somebody changed the name of my thread.
> 
> 
> Me thinks it's the one that tolt possum he needs a shower.


I was wondering................ 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Best paminer cheese sammich I eva ate. H22 knocked it out da park. He put some blue cheese in this one.Got finished and looked down at my purse and I forgot to eat my take a chips.


well dang! 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> You heard me.


I unnerstood ya!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2018)

Keebs said:


> I  I
> I was wondering................
> 
> well dang!
> ...




Ain’t got no Driveler or # no more.

Where where it’s at?


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain’t got no Driveler or # no more.
> 
> Where where it’s at?


Driveler is missing, but it has #249 on it......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 7, 2018)

I didn't do it this time.


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I didn't do it this time.


but you can still edit it!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 7, 2018)

What in the debil is a Driveler anyway??? Ain't that one of them fancy pinky fanger out type of cups?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2018)

Cable and interwebs is back online.


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2018)

OmenHonkey said:


> What in the debil is a Driveler anyway??? Ain't that one of them fancy pinky fanger out type of cups?


stick around and find out!
*Some* folks on here don't like our threads, said we just "drivel on" about nuttin............but we have very useful information from time to time, sometimes......


Jeff C. said:


> Cable and interwebs is back online.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 7, 2018)

Je5ff C. said:


> Cable and interwebs is back online.



Good deal Chief,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2018)

Afternoon all !!!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 7, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Driveler is missing, but it has #249 on it......



I was thinking this AM you guys changed it to get rid of the Swamp Yankee,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 7, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all !!!



Afternoon bud's, I got skunked on the river today,,,, not even a nibble,,,, oh well,,,,


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 7, 2018)

Keebs said:


> stick around and find out!
> *Some* folks on here don't like our threads, said we just "drivel on" about nuttin............but we have very useful information from time to time, sometimes......



Gotcha.. I may peek in sometime.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 7, 2018)

Keebs said:


> but you can still edit it!


Will do, but not on this phone.


Cmp1 said:


> Afternoon bud's, I got skunked on the river today,,,, not even a nibble,,,, oh well,,,,


Tomorrow is another Day!


OmenHonkey said:


> Gotcha.. I may peek in sometime.


We're more useless than Billy, but it's fun.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 7, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Will do, but not on this phone.
> 
> Tomorrow is another Day!
> 
> We're more useless than Billy, but it's fun.



I'm after that big brown I lost last year,,,,


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I was thinking this AM you guys changed it to get rid of the Swamp Yankee,,,,


Naawww, we have other ways to git rid of the ones we don't like..


Cmp1 said:


> Afternoon bud's, I got skunked on the river today,,,, not even a nibble,,,, oh well,,,,


any bad day fishing is better than not fishing at all!


OmenHonkey said:


> Gotcha.. I may peek in sometime.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Will do, but not on this phone.
> 
> Tomorrow is another Day!
> 
> _*We're more useless than Billy, but it's fun.*_


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Afternoon bud's, I got skunked on the river today,,,, not even a nibble,,,, oh well,,,,





It happens sometimes, thankfully not often !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2018)

Howdy Quackbro!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2018)

Think I’ll go spray one more tank of herbicide.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2018)

Hiya Chief !!!  Get yo cable back installed ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2018)

Rough week for Dawn's Mama, her best friend passed, and one of her renters commited suicide in her house.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 7, 2018)

what is the name of this driveler?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> what is the name of this driveler?




I dunno, me thinks the Ruttnbro been messin wit da title??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 7, 2018)

quack, did your mail arrive today?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> quack, did your mail arrive today?




Haven't checked, will grab it on the way to work.  Thanks brother Robert !!!


Heading to da mines . .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Chief !!!  Get yo cable back installed ???



Yes, but for some strange reason it won’t let me connect to my WiFi.   

And yes, correct password. It usually just auto connects.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2018)

Weird, I've got internet.


----------



## Wycliff (May 7, 2018)

Evening everyone


----------



## Wycliff (May 7, 2018)

2 mo nights


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 7, 2018)

Faster then horses my little speed ball birds are coming back


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Evening everyone





LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Faster then horses my little speed ball birds are coming back



Evening Wy, afternoon Uncle MIKEY.....nice pics!

Finally got the WiFi connection back.


----------



## Wycliff (May 7, 2018)

Nice pics Labs

Good deal Chief


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 7, 2018)

Man the temps have been getting nice around here lately. got almost 80 yesterday but today maybe almost 70 with clouds and sprinkles now and then, feels GOOD


----------



## Wycliff (May 7, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Man the temps have been getting nice around here lately. got almost 80 yesterday but today maybe almost 70 with clouds and sprinkles now and then, feels GOOD



Ya'll getting much rain this year?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 7, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Ya'll getting much rain this year?



So far just good soakers every now and then.


----------



## Wycliff (May 8, 2018)

Halfway there


----------



## blood on the ground (May 8, 2018)

Haaay


----------



## Wycliff (May 8, 2018)

Waz up blood


----------



## blood on the ground (May 8, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Waz up blood



Draggin today... Had some things to do yesterday and didn't get but 3hrs of sleep all day long... Me be ready fo bed!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 8, 2018)

Tree n a haf mo eyewerz


----------



## Wycliff (May 8, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Draggin today... Had some things to do yesterday and didn't get but 3hrs of sleep all day long... Me be ready fo bed!





blood on the ground said:


> Tree n a haf mo eyewerz



Getting closer blood


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 8, 2018)

Closer still wybro and blood


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 8, 2018)

Good Morning Wycliff, Blood, Gobblin and to the rest of the sleepy Driveler Nation.

My allergies are driving me crazy this morning for sure.  Crazy sneezing, congestion, eyes watering and feeling like I have sand in them.  It is so bad that it is really hard to see how to type this morning.


----------



## Wycliff (May 8, 2018)

Good morning folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 8, 2018)

EE, wash those eyes out like you would socks.

me today is a forced 'volunteer' community service day of cleaning up a city park so that the office can claim "look at us helping out the community".   Not that I object to giving back but forcing it for pr is just wrong.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2018)

Mornin folks!

Copy that gobblein. ^^^^


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2018)

Morning gents !!  NO meeting this morning !!! 


Having a steak suppa Wed night that will include the meeting !!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning gents !!  NO meeting this morning !!!
> 
> 
> Having a steak suppa Wed night that will include the meeting !!




Schweet, mornin Quack.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 8, 2018)

Mornin girls....


----------



## Cmp1 (May 8, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2018)

Gonna hafta ice the back 'fo I crash . .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna hafta ice the back 'fo I crash . .



Fixin to fly the Jolly Roger flag.


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE, wash those eyes out like you would socks.
> 
> me today is a forced 'volunteer' community service day of cleaning up a city park so that the office can claim "look at us helping out the community".   Not that I object to giving back but forcing it for pr is just wrong.


We had that this past Saturday.........I was out of town at a graduation........... since it is a work day, are you on the clock?


Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna hafta ice the back 'fo I crash . .


bless your heart, hope it eases off for you.



Mornin!


----------



## Crakajak (May 8, 2018)

Good morning to the driveler nation.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 8, 2018)

Mng,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to fly the Jolly Roger flag.








Keebs said:


> We had that this past Saturday.........I was out of town at a graduation........... since it is a work day, are you on the clock?
> 
> bless your heart, hope it eases off for you.
> 
> ...





Thanks Darlin/LiLN !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2018)

Brrrrrrrrrr, I'm nipply . .  Please don't let da Possum see this . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 8, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2018)

Keebs said:


> We had that this past Saturday.........I was out of town at a graduation........... since it is a work day, are you on the clock?
> 
> bless your heart, hope it eases off for you.
> 
> ...





Crakajak said:


> Good morning to the driveler nation.





Cmp1 said:


> Mng,,,,



Mornin mornin mornin....





Hooked On Quack said:


> Brrrrrrrrrr, I'm nipply . .  Please don't let da Possum see this . .



I noticed that this mornin too and was wonderin why I was fondling myself.


----------



## redeli (May 8, 2018)

morning all


----------



## Da Possum (May 8, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Brrrrrrrrrr, I'm nipply . .  Please don't let da Possum see this . .





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin mornin mornin....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 8, 2018)

Mercy Jeff C.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 8, 2018)

Da Possum said:


>



Was GON comment, but stopped myself.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2018)




----------



## Da Possum (May 8, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Was GON comment, but stopped myself.



me too......but decided against it


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2018)




----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2018)

Gotta get Jag to work....holla later!


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mercy Jeff C.


my thoughts too!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Was GON comment, but stopped myself.


typed, backspaced, re typed, gave up..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 8, 2018)

Keebs said:


> my thoughts too!
> 
> typed, backspaced, re typed, gave up..........



Didn't feel like them taking off on the subject with me putting my foot in my mouth. 
You right typed, thought about it, backspace, gave up.


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Didn't feel like them taking off on the subject with me putting my foot in my mouth.
> You right typed, thought about it, backspace, gave up.


 IKR?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 8, 2018)

Morning nationers   Starting out to be a nice day about 50 right now (7 oclock) but suppose to get up in the high70s with sunshine then maybe some rain tonight. Sun's just starting to pop over the southern rim of the canyon and starting to shine on the house, it's feeling GOOD


----------



## blood on the ground (May 8, 2018)

Mernin LML!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2018)

Dang, cain’t have no fun round here no more.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2018)

Guess I’ll go mow some grass.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 8, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang, cain’t have no fun round here no more.



No we'z just getting wise in out old age. 
Plus we'ze scare of the boogie banded man.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 8, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Guess I’ll go mow some grass.



Round up didn't work for ya


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Morning nationers   Starting out to be a nice day about 50 right now (7 oclock) but suppose to get up in the high70s with sunshine then maybe some rain tonight. Sun's just starting to pop over the southern rim of the canyon and starting to shine on the house, it's feeling GOOD


LOVE your hummer pics!!  Mine never stay still long enough for me to get a pic!


Jeff C. said:


> Dang, cain’t have no fun round here no more.


hush that, we is just keeping you here!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> No we'z just getting wise in out old age.
> Plus we'ze scare of the boogie banded man.


 yeah, what she said!


blood on the ground said:


> Mernin LML!


well hi there, blood!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 8, 2018)

Hey!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 8, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey!!


Careful what you are stepping in to!!!!..........Some of these folks are a little too touchy feely!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 8, 2018)

Done got used to it..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 8, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Done got used to it..



You been fondling yourself too long.


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You been fondling yourself too long.


----------



## Da Possum (May 8, 2018)

oh my....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 8, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> oh my....



IKR!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 8, 2018)

Whaaaaaaa


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2018)

Greasy fingers, smearing shabby clothes.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2018)

Killin off the rest of the fried chikin, with some biskit toast, and jalapeno peppers.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 8, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Greasy fingers, smearing shabby clothes.



Is that a song?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Is that a song?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 8, 2018)

Love me some fried cheekun!

More paminer cheese here. Wiff Ritz crackers today. 


H22 don't call it paminer cheese, but I caint say what he calls it here. Got me to thinking about our grocery list. We call things weird and funny names. I would love to give a stranger our grocery list and see what they come home with.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 8, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


>



I thought so. I was racking my brain. 


Now my head hurts.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2018)

Biskit toast with pineapple preserves hit the spot for a dessert.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 8, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Biskit toast with pineapple preserves hit the spot for a dessert.



Mz T's? Oh, fax me some please.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2018)

I was singin along with Aqualung with head phones on. Daggum Bert was climbin all up in my lap. 

I was thinkin, "man, he must really like my singin". 

I had to push him out of my lap as I got up with my plate of chikin bone scraps. 

Then it hit me, it was the SCRAPS.....not my singin.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mz T's? Oh, fax me some please.



No ma'am, this came from Jag's work........Good stuff! 

If I see anymore, I'll grab you some.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 8, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I was singin along with Aqualung with head phones on. Daggum Bert was climbin all up in my lap.
> 
> I was thinkin, "man, he must really like my singin".
> 
> ...


Lease he wasn't howling. 


Jeff C. said:


> No ma'am, this came from Jag's work........Good stuff!
> 
> If I see anymore, I'll grab you some.


 I don't think those ya'll brought to the beach lasted one day.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lease he was howling.
> 
> I don't think those ya'll brought to the beach lasted one day.



What were they, I don’t remember?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 8, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You been fondling yourself too long.





Keebs said:


>





RUTTNBUCK said:


> IKR!!



I missed something somewhere


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 8, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> What were they, I don’t remember?



different kinds, but her pineapple didn't last a day.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 8, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> I missed something somewhere



You didn't read back far enough.


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> I missed something somewhere


tsk-tsk-tsk............


mrs. hornet22 said:


> You didn't read back far enough.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 8, 2018)

Afternoon everyone,,,, got some heirloom beans planted, Cherry trees are leafing out, along with the currents,,,, do any of you guys know if you have to build mounds for planting taters? Lilies and bleeding hearts are doing nicely too,,,, waiting on the hostas though,,,, all in pots,,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 8, 2018)

It's beer thirty,,,, my plantings came up,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 8, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Afternoon everyone,,,, got some heirloom beans planted, Cherry trees are leafing out, along with the currents,,,, do any of you guys know if you have to build mounds for planting taters? Lilies and bleeding hearts are doing nicely too,,,, waiting on the hostas though,,,, all in pots,,,,,


Never planted taters, but the ones I've seen planted are in mounds. 


Cmp1 said:


> It's beer thirty,,,, my plantings came up,,,,


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> It's beer thirty,,,, my plantings came up,,,,


of all the sreeb you had to post..................the only one to this day I will neva-eva put to my lips again!


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Afternoon everyone,,,, got some heirloom beans planted, Cherry trees are leafing out, along with the currents,,,, do any of you guys know if you have to build mounds for planting taters? Lilies and bleeding hearts are doing nicely too,,,, waiting on the hostas though,,,, all in pots,,,,,


I think you're supposed to, but I planted some regular taters a few weeks back & didn't mount them..........they're growin though!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2018)

Hey ya'll !!!


----------



## Crakajak (May 8, 2018)

Keebs said:


> of all the sreeb you had to post..................the only one to this day I will neva-eva put to my lips again!



We typically pour that on ant mounds and refill with swamp water. Taste about the same.
CMP1 just 
Only time I drank PBR was when you had to go to the bootleggers on Sunday afternoon. Monday was a headache when I woke up.


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey ya'll !!!


 Hey you!  Later!


Crakajak said:


> We typically pour that on ant mounds and refill with swamp water. Taste about the same.
> CMP1 just
> Only time I drank PBR was when you had to go to the bootleggers on Sunday afternoon. Monday was a headache when I woke up.


Let me put it this way, I don't remember the taste, but I know I will never, ever drank any again!

Later Folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> We typically pour that on ant mounds and refill with swamp water. Taste about the same.
> CMP1 just
> Only time I drank PBR was when you had to go to the bootleggers on Sunday afternoon. Monday was a headache when I woke up.





Several years ago I was listening to the old timers talk about how good PBR use to be.  Got off work at 11pm stopped by the store and got a 6 pack.  Popped a top took a swallow, threw it out the window along with it's 5 brothers !!  NASTY !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2018)

Afternoon!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2018)

Hiya Chiefbro !!!  


Man I was sleeping goot, till the yardman showed up..


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Chiefbro !!!
> 
> 
> Man I was sleeping goot, till the yardman showed up..



Me too, til a dog licked me in the face. Their feedin time.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 8, 2018)

afternoon

I remember PBR 

Long ago in a different place.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 8, 2018)

I have never mounded regular taters.   I have done sweet taters that way and not at other times.   Can't tell the difference.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2018)

It's that time . . 


Hope ya'll hava great evening !!! 

Somebody drank juan fo me !!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 8, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> We typically pour that on ant mounds and refill with swamp water. Taste about the same.
> CMP1 just
> Only time I drank PBR was when you had to go to the bootleggers on Sunday afternoon. Monday was a headache when I woke up.



Lol lol lol,,,, either PBR or Rolling Rocks,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 8, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Several years ago I was listening to the old timers talk about how good PBR use to be.  Got off work at 11pm stopped by the store and got a 6 pack.  Popped a top took a swallow, threw it out the window along with it's 5 brothers !!  NASTY !!!



Lol lol lol,,,, it's not that bad,,,, I don't like Bud's,,,, do like Rolling Rocks though,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 8, 2018)

Definitely don't like Bud Lights,,,, might as well be drinking H20,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2018)

PBR ain’t that bad, in a pinch.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2018)

I think everyone of them I ever drank was free though.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 8, 2018)

The last I bought was with refillable bottles in a case.  Probably 1970's


----------



## Cmp1 (May 8, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I think everyone of them I ever drank was free though.



Lol lol lol,,,, used to drink Molsons,,,, really good beer,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 8, 2018)

Redneck Swamp Yankee,,,,our Redneck Ranger,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2018)

Got all the potted flowers planted. Need to get some azaleas I propagated from someone else’s house out of pots and in the ground. 

I’ve got a bunch of other stuff I’ve had in pots for years I need to put in the ground. Kiwi-3, Sawtooth Oak-5, Muscadine or Scuppernong?-1, Tomatoes-2, Azaleas-3, and an Eastern Redbud-1

I think that’s all.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Redneck Swamp Yankee,,,,our Redneck Ranger,,,,



That’s all you need to get on some water.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2018)

MizT just came out on the front porch with a platter of jalapeño poppers wrapped in bacon.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 8, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT just came out on the front porch with a platter of jalapeño poppers wrapped in bacon.



Sounds great, tried to do a Redbud here, didn't survive,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 8, 2018)

Here's our cherries,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Here's our cherries,,,,



Had a nice cherry tree here once, it was decent sized too. Then it developed some type of blight/disease/etc., and boom, it died.


----------



## Wycliff (May 8, 2018)

Evening, last one for a couple


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, last one for a couple



Evenin Wy!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2018)

MizT is full of surprises this evenin. 

First the jalapeno poppers for orderves  now a slice of cheese cake drizzled with chocolate syrup and chopped walnuts.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 8, 2018)

Just sneekin thru  I'd tell ya why but it's a secret


----------



## Wycliff (May 8, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT is full of surprises this evenin.
> 
> First the jalapeno poppers for orderves  now a slice of cheese cake drizzled with chocolate syrup and chopped walnuts.



Nice


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Just sneekin thru  I'd tell ya why but it's a secret



Evenin Uncle Mikey!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 8, 2018)




----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 8, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Uncle Mikey!



Howdy Jeff


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 8, 2018)

Want to go for a ride


----------



## Wycliff (May 8, 2018)

Evening Labs


----------



## basshound72 (May 8, 2018)

Evening fellers


----------



## Wycliff (May 8, 2018)

How's things going Bh


----------



## basshound72 (May 8, 2018)

Going pretty well Wy. How about yourself


----------



## basshound72 (May 8, 2018)

Just dragging myself in and having a couple Foster's to relax


----------



## Wycliff (May 8, 2018)

Not too bad, ready to get this one over with


----------



## basshound72 (May 9, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Not too bad, ready to get this one over with



This your last one for a while


----------



## basshound72 (May 9, 2018)

I have two more days this week. Took Friday off to hunt the last weekend, so that gives me the whole weekend off.


----------



## basshound72 (May 9, 2018)

What beach did you visit last week? I reckon my girlfriend and I are going Gulf Shores the last week of the month. I'm gonna try my hand at some surf fishing this time. Already bought me two of them long surf rods. Maybe I can figure it out in 7 days


----------



## Wycliff (May 9, 2018)

basshound72 said:


> This your last one for a while




Get 2 days off



basshound72 said:


> What beach did you visit last week? I reckon my girlfriend and I are going Gulf Shores the last week of the month. I'm gonna try my hand at some surf fishing this time. Already bought me two of them long surf rods. Maybe I can figure it out in 7 days




We just went to Fernandina Beach for the day


----------



## basshound72 (May 9, 2018)

We just went to Fernandina Beach for the day[/QUOTE]

Never been there. We usually go to Gulf Shores or Tybee.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 9, 2018)

Live from work... Aint nuttin happenin


----------



## basshound72 (May 9, 2018)

Evening Blood


----------



## basshound72 (May 9, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Live from work... Aint nuttin happenin



Live from the recliner now. Sipping on a few brews


----------



## blood on the ground (May 9, 2018)

basshound72 said:


> Live from the recliner now. Sipping on a few brews



Sounds like a good time to me!


----------



## basshound72 (May 9, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Sounds like a good time to me!



Would be better if it was earlier in the evening. I hate 2nd shift. Well I do usually get to work half of first shift. Lol


----------



## basshound72 (May 9, 2018)

I am slacking, done ran out of reebs. Guess it's time for bed now. Night fellers


----------



## Wycliff (May 9, 2018)

basshound72 said:


> We just went to Fernandina Beach for the day



Never been there. We usually go to Gulf Shores or Tybee.[/QUOTE]

First time I've been there in  about 25 years, much rather go to the Gulf


----------



## Wycliff (May 9, 2018)

Morning blood, how's your night looking


----------



## blood on the ground (May 9, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Morning blood, how's your night looking



Looks uneventful at the moment... But as you know, the sky could fall at any time!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 9, 2018)

Scratch dat.... Just had a non Caucasian feller run a lift truck through the elevator doors... He goin to tinkle in da cup!


----------



## Wycliff (May 9, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Scratch dat.... Just had a non Caucasian feller run a lift truck through the elevator doors... He goin to tinkle in da cup!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 9, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Scratch dat.... Just had a non Caucasian feller run a lift truck through the elevator doors... He goin to tinkle in da cup!



too bad the doors were there.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 9, 2018)

wybro, enjoy your couple days off.

morning all


----------



## Wycliff (May 9, 2018)

Good morning folks


----------



## blood on the ground (May 9, 2018)

2 mo eyewerz!
Mornin G$


----------



## Wycliff (May 9, 2018)

Yep


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 9, 2018)

sausage and cheeken boolit this morning

About time to get ready for the salt mine.


----------



## Wycliff (May 9, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> sausage and cheeken boolit this morning
> 
> About time to get ready for the salt mine.



Have a good one GW, I'm ready to hit the door


----------



## blood on the ground (May 9, 2018)

Im ready to go ... got a feller comin by to give me a quote on replacing one of my ac units... exciting times I tell ya!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 9, 2018)

Good Morning and HAPPY HUMP DAY to all of you fellow drivelers.

I went back and did my best to catch up on just who was doing what to whom.  It was going smoothly until I see that DRUNKBRO dressed up and disguised himself as someone else and then decided to drive through the elevator doors on the forklift !!!!    Yep, never a dull moment at Blood's plastic factory.    

Now if I can stop this dang sneezing, I might get something accomplished today.  These Claritin 24-hour  antihistamine pills are not working very well.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 9, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Im ready to go ... got a feller comin by to give me a quote on replacing one of my ac units... exciting times I tell ya!




Hope you got some deep pockets !!!!!  I hope mine last another lifetime or so !!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 9, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Hope you got some deep pockets !!!!!  I hope mine last another lifetime or so !!!!



Setting up a go fund me page!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 9, 2018)

Mornin folks!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 9, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Setting up a go fund me page!




Blood, That might be a really good idea !!!!!!!  


Good Morning to you Chief !!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 9, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Blood, That might be a really good idea !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Good Morning to you Chief !!!!!!!



Mornin Mike!

Hope you can get those allergies under control. Those itchy eyes can make you go plum crazy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 9, 2018)

Mornin erybro's !!!  Did another shutdown last night, won't start up till Fri morn, 2 1/2 nights of nuttin to do.

Will do ANOTHER shutdown Sat, another 2 nights of sorryness ...


----------



## blood on the ground (May 9, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mornin erybro's !!!  Did another shutdown last night, won't start up till Fri morn, 2 1/2 nights of nuttin to do.
> 
> Will do ANOTHER shutdown Sat, another 2 nights of sorryness ...



Money inda bank for you bro!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 9, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mornin erybro's !!!  Did another shutdown last night, won't start up till Fri morn, 2 1/2 nights of nuttin to do.
> 
> Will do ANOTHER shutdown Sat, another 2 nights of sorryness ...



Dang, seems like it’s shutdown a lot on your days.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 9, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Money inda bank for you bro!



  In da bank, outta da bank . . 




Jeff C. said:


> Dang, seems like it’s shutdown a lot on your days.





Well it's like this, we have so much business that we are 2 of our competitors best customers, we're buying as much as we are producing.  My product can only be used at a certain process at the plant, so when we fill up, we're down.

Make any sense ??


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 9, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!





Well helloooooooooooo !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 9, 2018)

Sleep meds kicking it, ya'll hava a great day !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 9, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sleep meds kicking it, ya'll hava a great day !!!



Yessir, makes sense. 

Rest well, Quackbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 9, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!



Mornin, breakfast on da front porch.


----------



## Wycliff (May 9, 2018)

Morning  Chief,  Quack , and Mz TuTu


----------



## Wycliff (May 9, 2018)

Morning Keebs


----------



## Jeff C. (May 9, 2018)

What’s up Wybro?


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2018)

I walked into a hornets nest at work............... mama drama at the ball field last night and listening in, this woman has 2 kids that are handfuls, the little boy started off being trouble back at evaluations!  Stay tuned, she has threatened to bring in the local news team!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 9, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 9, 2018)

Keebs said:


> I walked into a hornets nest at work............... mama drama at the ball field last night and listening in, this woman has 2 kids that are handfuls, the little boy started off being trouble back at evaluations!  Stay tuned, she has threatened to bring in the local news team!



Keebs GON be on da NEWS!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 9, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,, got some more planting to do today before the rain,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 9, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Just sneekin thru  I'd tell ya why but it's a secret



Haven't heard this in ages Mike,,,,great tune,,,,


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs GON be on da NEWS!


lawd I hope not!  She done come BACK by the office after filing a dadgum police report on another Mama (she was thinking it was the coach!) but of course she "just moved here & don't know anybody" but she sure knows how to stir trouble!


Cmp1 said:


> Mng everyone,,,, got some more planting to do today before the rain,,,,


 send it this way when you get done with it!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 9, 2018)

Keebs said:


> I walked into a hornets nest at work............... mama drama at the ball field last night and listening in, this woman has 2 kids that are handfuls, the little boy started off being trouble back at evaluations!  Stay tuned, she has threatened to bring in the local news team!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs GON be on da NEWS!



First, Good mid-morning to you Ms Keebs and Mrs H.

Heck, I need some excitement for sure.  After reading the above information......well I would pay really good money to watch Ms Keebs kick this ladies behind and send her and her little problem kids back home without passing GO and being able to collect $.02 even !!!!!  Now that would improve the ratings of the local news station for sure.  


Now, I just realized that I am getting really hungry so I am heading to the post office, the gas station and might even "fondle" all four of my Glocks and maybe even my "444" before I eat lunch.  Yep, that should make me feel better.   


PS: You will have to read back about this  "fondling thing" that has happened earlier on here today!!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> First, Good mid-morning to you Ms Keebs and Mrs H.
> 
> Heck, I need some excitement for sure.  After reading the above information......well I would pay really good money to watch Ms Keebs kick this ladies behind and send her and her little problem kids back home without passing GO and being able to collect $.02 even !!!!!  Now that would improve the ratings of the local news station for sure.
> 
> ...


Naaww, not worth the effort, I have dealt with "her kind" before, "don't put your hands on MY baby, he ain't done nuttin wrong".........."Git out my face" (when you are NOT in their bubble at all)............ nope, above my pay grade here...........


----------



## Crakajak (May 9, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Naaww, not worth the effort, I have dealt with "her kind" before, "don't put your hands on MY baby, he ain't done nuttin wrong".........."Git out my face" (when you are NOT in their bubble at all)............ nope, above my pay grade here...........



Tazers tend to calm momma down when properly deployed.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 9, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Naaww, not worth the effort, I have dealt with "her kind" before, "don't put your hands on MY baby, he ain't done nuttin wrong".........."Git out my face" (when you are NOT in their bubble at all)............ nope, above my pay grade here...........



Dontcha just hate folks like that. 

Somebody comes in here with a mightier than thou attitude, I give it right back to em. Be nice to me and I'll be nicer to you.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 9, 2018)

I’m good mind to get in my truck and ride down there. Might swing by and pickup Wybro, take lil Wy and Jag too. They ain’t seen the likes of this tribe when it comes to hollerin’.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 9, 2018)

Jag and I just got through hollerin @ each other, so we already primed up.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 9, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I’m good mind to get in my truck and ride down there. Might swing by and pickup Wybro, take lil Wy and Jag too. They ain’t seen the likes of this tribe when it comes to hollerin’.



Git em Jeff fa fa!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 9, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag and I just got through hollerin @ each other, so we already primed up.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 9, 2018)

And if i go wake Wy up from his slumber, he’ll at least be as ornery as Nic on a good day.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 9, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



I sent him to his room for the rest of the day. He smarted off to me while we were finishing up a project that I did mostly by myself.


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Tazers tend to calm momma down when properly deployed.


she'd just file a complaint on me................


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dontcha just hate folks like that.
> 
> Somebody comes in here with a mightier than thou attitude, I give it right back to em. Be nice to me and I'll be nicer to you.


 she didn't like the way I "snickered", but she was almost comical the way she was going on.............


Jeff C. said:


> I’m good mind to get in my truck and ride down there. Might swing by and pickup Wybro, take lil Wy and Jag too. They ain’t seen the likes of this tribe when it comes to hollerin’.


 that'd work!


Jeff C. said:


> Jag and I just got through hollerin @ each other, so we already primed up.





Jeff C. said:


> I sent him to his room for the rest of the day. He smarted off to me while we were finishing up a project that I did mostly by myself.


 uh-oh, he gettin a 'tude with you?


----------



## Cmp1 (May 9, 2018)

Keebs said:


> lawd I hope not!  She done come BACK by the office after filing a dadgum police report on another Mama (she was thinking it was the coach!) but of course she "just moved here & don't know anybody" but she sure knows how to stir trouble!
> 
> send it this way when you get done with it!



I'll try and get you the rain,,,, got Peas and Coneflowers and Sunflowers to go in today,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 9, 2018)

Keebs said:


> she'd just file a complaint on me................
> 
> she didn't like the way I "snickered", but she was almost comical the way she was going on.............
> 
> ...



He came out and apologized, didn't want to stay in that room the rest of the day.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 9, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> He came out and apologized, didn't want to stay in that room the rest of the day.



Sweet Jag.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 9, 2018)

Egg salad sammiches n chips....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 9, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sweet Jag.




Yes ma'am, once in a blue moon he cops an attitude.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 9, 2018)

I done got nappy.....


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I'll try and get you the rain,,,, got Peas and Coneflowers and Sunflowers to go in today,,,,


 'preciate it!


Jeff C. said:


> He came out and apologized, didn't want to stay in that room the rest of the day.


Aaawww, that's the Jag we know & love!


Jeff C. said:


> I done got nappy.....


Meeee tooooooo!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 9, 2018)

Well got some in before the rain,,,, I went fishing this morning,,,, I get compliments on my bracelet I got from my Secret Santa about everyday,,,,


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Well got some in before the rain,,,, I went fishing this morning,,,, I get compliments on my bracelet I got from my Secret Santa about everyday,,,,


  Me too!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 9, 2018)

Much betta after that lil nap.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 9, 2018)

Hiya !!!


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya !!!



Biya!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 9, 2018)

afternoon sorry I missed the drama


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 9, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> afternoon sorry I missed the drama




Check yo PM's . .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 9, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> afternoon sorry I missed the drama



What’d I miss?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 9, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> What’d I miss?



keebs and the 'mama'

You and Jag

EE and lost socks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> What’d I miss?



Yeah!!!

What'd he miss?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 9, 2018)

Headed to da supper, then to work.  Good evening all !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 9, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> keebs and the 'mama'
> 
> You and Jag
> 
> EE and lost socks



Naw, I don't have any LOST socks.  In fact, I washed 28 pair yesterday and then I found a bag with 36 more black Gold-Toe brand new ones still in the packages.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 9, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Naw, I don't have any LOST socks.  In fact, I washed 28 pair yesterday and then I found a bag with 36 more black Gold-Toe brand new ones still in the packages.



You got any on sale, Mike?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 9, 2018)

Live....from werk


----------



## blood on the ground (May 10, 2018)

Had'er knocked outa gear all night... No sign of DB .... He must be sleepin one off!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 10, 2018)

morning night owls

blood, db on site and outta sight?

Believe you had this one alone.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 10, 2018)

Mernin G$


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 10, 2018)

bog,

glad you could have it in neutral all night.  We all need one like that every once in a while.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 10, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bog,
> 
> glad you could have it in neutral all night.  We all need one like that every once in a while.



Roger that!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 10, 2018)

Good Morning Blood, Gobblin and to the rest of the sleepy Drivelers this morning.

Blood, I'm glad that you've had a decent night for a change too because you deserve that.

Thanks to Gadeerwoman, I bought some more trail cameras on sale yesterday at Simmons Sporting Goods in Louisiana.

After that, I had some fun late yesterday afternoon and I posted some of the recent results in the Trail Camera section.  I enjoy "razzing" a particular member here that just happens to live somewhat north of the Mason-Dixon Line.  I've tried my best to educate him on how to use a trail camera but apparently, he just doesn't seem to know how to program a WGI camera since he says that his WGI camera lasted less than one week.  I advised him last year again that the cameras worked excellent BUT it was the "Operator Error"  part that was his problem.  It is so easy that a 5 year could do it with only 3 minutes of instruction.  

Heck, I bet even Drunkbro could program them with his eyes closed and would have them working in a minute or so with no problems.  

I hope that all of you Drivelers will check out this thread shown below because you probably won't see this on most anyone's trail cameras BUT I do have the proof !!!!  It is posted under.....Simmons Sale.

Check this link and scroll on down in it.  

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=919026


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2018)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks!



Mng Chief and everyone,,,,


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 10, 2018)

Good Morning Chief and Cmp1.  Hope both of you also have a good day and will pass it on.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Chief and Cmp1.  Hope both of you also have a good day and will pass it on.



You too sir,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2018)

Good morning bro's !!!


Had to stop and hit a Porta Potty on the way home, I pity the fool that followed me . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2018)

Sockbro getting slammed on the camera thread.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good morning bro's !!!
> 
> 
> Had to stop and hit a Porta Potty on the way home, I pity the fool that followed me . .



Lol lol lol,,,, Mng


----------



## redeli (May 10, 2018)

morning all


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2018)

Mng


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2018)

Mng, chilly out this mng,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (May 10, 2018)

Mernin...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2018)

Crash time fo Quackbro . . Good day all !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 10, 2018)

Mornin! 

What a beautiful day!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 10, 2018)

Just FYI. My socks are put away until next Winter.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 10, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just FYI. My socks are put away until next Winter.



Heres hoping to a early winter... Yo feet be stankin da place up!!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just FYI. My socks are put away until next Winter.



Frost warning tonight,,,, gotta cover my potted plants up,,,, should be last one, hopefully,,,, mid 70s Mon,,,,


----------



## mudracing101 (May 10, 2018)

morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 10, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sockbro getting slammed on the camera thread.




Naw Quack, 
Sockbro still be smiling cause I DO have the proof in EVERY photo that I have posted here for several years now and most of those with problems don't know jack-scmitt about how to set up a camera.


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just FYI. My socks are put away until next Winter.


 How'd I know that?


blood on the ground said:


> Heres hoping to a early winter... Yo feet be stankin da place up!!!!


hush that, MizH takes very good care of her feet and warshes them evry Saturday even if'n they don't need itj!


Cmp1 said:


> Frost warning tonight,,,, gotta cover my potted plants up,,,, should be last one, hopefully,,,, mid 70s Mon,,,,


 wow!


mudracing101 said:


> morning


Hiya!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2018)

I Pitty the fool.....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2018)

Oh wait.....that’s me. 

Kinda bit off more than I wanted to chew. I cut down those huge shrubs yesterday thinkin I’d just pour some stump rot on them. Then, I decided naw I’ll dig’em up. 

I should’ve left some of the trunk out of the ground and wrapped a chain around them after digging some. I cut them off flush with the ground.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2018)

Oh, Mornin All.....


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2018)

Mng Chief,,,, are you still doing yard work? Post some pics,,,,


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh wait.....that’s me.
> 
> Kinda bit off more than I wanted to chew. I cut down those huge shrubs yesterday thinkin I’d just pour some stump rot on them. Then, I decided naw I’ll dig’em up.
> 
> I should’ve left some of the trunk out of the ground and wrapped a chain around them after digging some. I cut them off flush with the ground.


 BUT...............  hindsight is always........20-20......


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2018)

Keebs said:


> BUT...............  hindsight is always........20-20......



Problem is, I've done it a hundred times. I knew better.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh wait.....that’s me.
> 
> Kinda bit off more than I wanted to chew. I cut down those huge shrubs yesterday thinkin I’d just pour some stump rot on them. Then, I decided naw I’ll dig’em up.
> 
> I should’ve left some of the trunk out of the ground and wrapped a chain around them after digging some. I cut them off flush with the ground.



Get a planter box and some perienals and set it on the stump,,,, just a thought,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2018)

Here's a couple boring pics Cmp. 

Taking a lunch break, not to mention I'm gettin my butt whipped.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2018)

Wow, I see what you mean,,,, love your barn too,,,, maybe cut the roots with your chainsaw,,,, nice yard and pic's,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Wow, I see what you mean,,,, love your barn too,,,, maybe cut the roots with your chainsaw,,,, nice yard and pic's,,,,





No No No.....NEVER stick your chainsaw CHAIN in dirt....EVER!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 10, 2018)

If you crop those shrubs out of that 1st pic. It would be an awesome post card.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 10, 2018)

Do they even have post card anymore?


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Problem is, I've done it a hundred times. I knew better.


 I know, just had to  at you!
 I like that barn tooo!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 10, 2018)

Jeff fa fa needs a mule to pull them stumps up.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff fa fa needs a mule to pull them stumps up.



One was already sposed to have been here, but mighta turned around and headed back da barn.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2018)

Wish I had a big ol mule! 

There’s a Huge Oak here in the back and on the side of the house. The limbs alone are the size of Big trees. I was talkin to my Uncle one day years back and he pointed to the lowest limb on it(bigger around than me) and said, “see that limb right there, that’s where I used to tie off my first mule”. I asked how old he was and he said he was 15. I guess it was like getting a car to him back then.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2018)

I doubt I’ll do anymore today. It’s done kicked my butt and the arthritis in my hand is actin up bad.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2018)

Well, I may dig another one or two out late this afternoon....too hot now.


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Wish I had a big ol mule!
> 
> There’s a Huge Oak here in the back and on the side of the house. The limbs alone are the size of Big trees. I was talkin to my Uncle one day years back and he pointed to the lowest limb on it(bigger around than me) and said, “see that limb right there, that’s where I used to tie off my first mule”. I asked how old he was and he said he was 15. I guess it was like getting a car to him back then.


 yep it was............. my Daddy used to ride a mule too!


Jeff C. said:


> I doubt I’ll do anymore today. It’s done kicked my butt and the arthritis in my hand is actin up bad.


 kick back & rest a spell...........


Jeff C. said:


> Well, I may dig another one or two out late this afternoon....too hot now.


 hard head!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 10, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> One was already sposed to have been here, but mighta turned around and headed back da barn.





Jeff C. said:


> Wish I had a big ol mule!
> 
> There’s a Huge Oak here in the back and on the side of the house. The limbs alone are the size of Big trees. I was talkin to my Uncle one day years back and he pointed to the lowest limb on it(bigger around than me) and said, “see that limb right there, that’s where I used to tie off my first mule”. I asked how old he was and he said he was 15. I guess it was like getting a car to him back then.



H22's dad tells a story of him riding from his house to H22's mom's house on a mule to see her. Also sent letters back and forth. I can drive from his Dad's house to where his Mama grew up in less then 10 minutes. Right here in the big city of Athens.


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2018)

Time to skeeedadle!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 10, 2018)

Lets go Keebs. Bye y'all


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2018)

Afternoon.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 10, 2018)

afternoon,

looks like some of us might get some liquid sunshine   

hopefully


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> afternoon,
> 
> looks like some of us might get some liquid sunshine
> 
> hopefully



I haven’t been watching. When is it a possibility?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2018)

36 down 48 to go . . C'moan 7am Monday moanin !!! 



Evening brudders !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 36 down 48 to go . . C'moan 7am Monday moanin !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Evening brudders !!!



Evenin Quackbro! 

Just finished fillin the 2 big holes I dug the stumps out of. Settin on the porch with an ice pak on my right shoulder.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 10, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I haven’t been watching. When is it a possibility?



pretty solid line stretching from blood's backyard over pass Lake Lanier and moving South

Let's hope it hangs together


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> No No No.....NEVER stick your chainsaw CHAIN in dirt....EVER!



Lol lol lol,,,, I know bud's,,,, dig the dirt out first,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Lol lol lol,,,, I know bud's,,,, dig the dirt out first,,,,



If I can help it I don’t let the chain get in any dirt whatsoever, even dirt covered roots. That’s what an axe or a shovel is for.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> pretty solid line stretching from blood's backyard over pass Lake Lanier and moving South
> 
> Let's hope it hangs together



Copy that, I didn’t look at the radar. 

We could use a shower here.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> If I can help it I don’t let the chain get in any dirt whatsoever, even dirt covered roots. That’s what an axe or a shovel is for.



If you've got the back,,,, lol lol lol,,,,


----------



## crackerdave (May 10, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> If you've got the back,,,, lol lol lol,,,,



Since I've retired,them wood handled tools don't seem to fit my hands anymore.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2018)

crackerdave said:


> Since I've retired,them wood handled tools don't seem to fit my hands anymore.



Got to stay active, DAVE. Although, I’m not officially retired. I tend to over do it sometimes.


----------



## basshound72 (May 10, 2018)

Evening fellers, done for the week. Now for some refreshments.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 11, 2018)

Hit the ground running tonight... Hopefully things smoof out soon!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 11, 2018)

No sign of relief.. Least its nice outside


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 11, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> No sign of relief.. Least its nice outside



Something is missing.   Could be db or something else.

Coffee is needed.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 11, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Something is missing.   Could be db or something else.
> 
> Coffee is needed.



Something is definitely missing...

Mernin G$


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 11, 2018)

Has it smoothed out some for you?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 11, 2018)

btw bloodbro,

where is the guard or don't you need one when it is not moving?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 11, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Has it smoothed out some for you?





gobbleinwoods said:


> btw bloodbro,
> 
> where is the guard or don't you need one when it is not moving?



It's starting to settle down now... I've already removed the guard in that pic. Solid enclosure.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 11, 2018)

of course it has settled down--it is almost time to punch the clock.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 11, 2018)

Rain fell apart before getting here last night.

Come on Tuesday when there is a chance for wide(r) spread showers.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 11, 2018)

Good Morning Blood, Gobblin and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.  

Blood, there is never a dull night at your work place even if DB is awake or asleep.  I'm glad that you had already removed the guard because I thought the same thing as Gobblin's comment when I first saw the photo. 

Gobblin, you are right about the rain as it completely disappeared for sure.

Quack must have been sleeping on the job all night long as he is MIA for now.

Last but not least, Gobblin, I definitely need a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee this morning in hopes of getting my eyes fully awake.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2018)

Mornin folks!

It spit some sprinkles here for about 20 mins yesterday evening. Barely enough to get the grass damp.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2018)

Good morning brethren !!!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 11, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2018)

Mernin Dribblers.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 11, 2018)

Bit chilly this mng,,,, 33deg here,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 11, 2018)

Mng Miggy,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Bit chilly this mng,,,, 33deg here,,,,



Pffffffffffft. Started out in the 70's here this moanin. 

Wanna trade places?


----------



## Cmp1 (May 11, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pffffffffffft. Started out in the 70's here this moanin.
> 
> Wanna trade places?



You guys are welcome to come get some cooler weather and away from the skeeters,,,,


----------



## redeli (May 11, 2018)

morning all


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2018)

*FRIDAY!!!!
*
​*How ya'll are??*​


----------



## Cmp1 (May 11, 2018)

Mng,,,, I'm cold up here,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2018)

Mornin kids! 

Thinkin about gettin Amigos avatar as a tattoo.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 11, 2018)

Keebs said:


> *FRIDAY!!!!
> *
> ​*How ya'll are??*​



Inching closer to Monday sweetie


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 11, 2018)

Mornin! 

GON be a short day for me. Aint nobody here. Aint been all week.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 11, 2018)

Tomater plants are putting on tons of blooms since yesterdays rain! I slept through it but the little woman said it came a good rain yesterday evenin.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 11, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> GON be a short day for me. Aint nobody here. Aint been all week.



Mng,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (May 11, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> GON be a short day for me. Aint nobody here. Aint been all week.



How many mixed dranks you had already? Tell da troof!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 11, 2018)

A new truck .... Maybe


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Inching closer to Monday sweetie


hush that mess!  I gotta do the *around the world in 3 days* trip this weekend, so it'll fly by anyway!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> GON be a short day for me. Aint nobody here. Aint been all week.


I may try to ease outta here early too, to , two, Monster is getting out of school early and that way we can get the road trip started sooner!


Cmp1 said:


> Mng,,,, I'm cold up here,,,,


close da barn door!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 11, 2018)

Keebs said:


> hush that mess!  I gotta do the *around the world in 3 days* trip this weekend, so it'll fly by anyway!
> 
> I may try to ease outta here early too, to , two, Monster is getting out of school early and that way we can get the road trip started sooner!
> 
> close da barn door!



Lol lol lol,,,, where you headed too,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2018)

Reckon I’ll go attempt to dig up last 3 stumps.


----------



## Crakajak (May 11, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> No sign of relief.. Least its nice outside


Mornin all!
A few rounds of baling twine will have that up and running in no time.


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Lol lol lol,,,, where you headed too,,,,


 juss pickin........


Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I’ll go attempt to dig up last 3 stumps.


take it easy!! pwease!


----------



## Wycliff (May 11, 2018)

Morning, hit the door running this morning


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2018)

2 of 3 out of the ground.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 11, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> 2 of 3 out of the ground.



Are they just stumps or did you cut them down?


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Morning, hit the door running this morning


 you better watch where you're going, those doors can cause bad bruising!


Jeff C. said:


> 2 of 3 out of the ground.


----------



## nrh0011 (May 11, 2018)

This went from horse derby to stump derby real quick like. Personally, I prefer stumps over horses.


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2018)

nrh0011 said:


> This went from horse derby to stump derby real quick like. Personally, I prefer stumps over horses.


 we're good like that around hera!


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2018)

Lunch call!!!  (Ok, board meeting sponsored lunch)
BBQ pork, texas toast, cole slaw, baked beans & sweet tea!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2018)

Keebs said:


> you better watch where you're going, those doors can cause bad bruising!



I found another one, turns out it was four. One was covered with dirt. 

They are ALL out of the ground now.



nrh0011 said:


> This went from horse derby to stump derby real quick like. Personally, I prefer stumps over horses.



I was a long shot, but I won the Stump Derby.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2018)

Insurance Co. for the drunk driver that caused the pile up on I75 that Buck and Caitlin were involved in just called. It has been over a month.


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I found another one, turns out it was four. One was covered with dirt.
> 
> They are ALL out of the ground now.
> 
> ...


   


Jeff C. said:


> Insurance Co. for the drunk driver that caused the pile up on I75 that Buck and Caitlin were involved in just called. It has been over a month.


 they make a decent offer or should I even ask?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2018)

Keebs said:


> they make a decent offer or should I even ask?



Nothing yet, but in a subtle disappointed manner I made it clear that I was very unhappy with the situation so far.

Now, I’ve got to head to ATL today(now before traffic) to get any of Caitlin’s personal belongings out of the car. They are moving it to another location closer and NOT in ATL at least. The location it was towed to is charging $25.00 per day storage. 

Holler later!


----------



## Wycliff (May 11, 2018)

T-bone, shrimp and baked potato was what was for lunch. Free food is always better


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> T-bone, shrimp and baked potato was what was for lunch. Free food is always better


where's that bowing smiley............ you.win!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 11, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> T-bone, shrimp and baked potato was what was for lunch. Free food is always better



Nice lunch,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (May 11, 2018)

Keebs said:


> where's that bowing smiley............ you.win!!!



It was good too


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2018)

Made it back out of that rat race before it got started good.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 11, 2018)

Live from da pool I ain't neva been this pale.
I look bout like this Dawg.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2018)

Chiefbro ='s Stumpbro .


Afternoon !!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 11, 2018)

Afternoon,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (May 11, 2018)

These things are fun on a flyrod and ultralight, especially when they averaging about a half pound apiece. Love them painted bream.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 11, 2018)

Nice catches Nic,,,, good eating too,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (May 11, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> These things are fun on a flyrod and ultralight, especially when they averaging about a half pound apiece. Love them painted bream.



Nice


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2018)




----------



## Wycliff (May 11, 2018)

Have a good night Quack, I'm about to be taking it to the house


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> These things are fun on a flyrod and ultralight, especially when they averaging about a half pound apiece. Love them painted bream.



They sure are purty, and a boat load of fun.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 11, 2018)

evening.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> evening.



Howdy gobbleinbro!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 12, 2018)

Mighty quiet in here last night.

Coffee is ready!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 12, 2018)

Good Morning Gobblin.  You are right as it has been quiet as a mouse all night so everybody must be sound asleep instead.

I'm trying to decide what I am going to do today especially with these higher temperatures.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 12, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,, need me a cup of that brew,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (May 12, 2018)

Morning...

 Chicken anyone


----------



## Cmp1 (May 12, 2018)

Love me some wings,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 12, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng everyone,,,, need me a cup of that brew,,,,





blood on the ground said:


> Morning...
> 
> Chicken anyone



cmp, have a cup or three

bloodbro, not quite the b'fast I am looking forward to.  But help yourself.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2018)

Mornin, gobblein, EE, blood, Cmp.

Durn, them wings look good!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2018)

Was talkin about wings with a neighbor yesterday. Reckon I done got a cravin’ for some.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 12, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Was talkin about wings with a neighbor yesterday. Reckon I done got a cravin’ for some.



Those were good! Me and my daughter split a big order of wings and loaded tater tots last night.... Im just swinging by for the leftovers this morning! Never have minded eating just whatever is leftover for breakfast...even if its hot wings...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Those were good! Me and my daughter split a big order of wings and loaded tater tots last night.... Im just swinging by for the leftovers this morning! Never have minded eating just whatever is leftover for breakfast...even if its hot wings...



Heard dat, I could definitely eat some wings right now for breakfast.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 12, 2018)

Just a slow drive by as I am bored this morning and still can't decide who I am going to do today.

Good Morning Cmp1, Blood, Chief and to (Quack who is just looking through the window).

Blood, those wings look really delicious.  I love to eat leftovers such as that any time of the day.  I love the carrots with them BUT I just can't handle raw celery as I keep tasting it for 3 days afterwards.  I have the same problem with bell peppers too.   

Dang, I went back to catch up and saw that NIC was really having a great time with his flyrod and those HUGE good looking bream.  I bet those guys feel more like a 2-3  lb bass once they are hooked.  It wouldn't take but a couple of those to make a meal.  I surely wished that I lived closer to NIC'S slice of heaven and could spend a day with him out in the woods or on the water as such.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2018)

Hiya !!!  Just 24hrs to go !! 


Love to deep fry some wangs in Moonbro's Bayou Classic, take 'em out right before their done, slather 'em in sauce and broil for 'bout 10-12 minutes !!  !! 


Ain't a day goes by I don't think about him.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 12, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Just a slow drive by as I am bored this morning and still can't decide who I am going to do today.
> 
> Good Morning Cmp1, Blood, Chief and to (Quack who is just looking through the window).
> 
> ...



I've got the same issue but with red onions,,,, would definitely love to be able to fish with Nic,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (May 12, 2018)

Morning


----------



## Cmp1 (May 12, 2018)

Mng,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2018)

How often do ya'll water your garden ??  Hasn't rained here in 2 weeks.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 12, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How often do ya'll water your garden ??  Hasn't rained here in 2 weeks.



I think it's heading your way later this week,,,, we just had a cool rain yesterday,,,, dry periods here twice a week,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I think it's heading your way later this week,,,, we just had a cool rain yesterday,,,, dry periods here twice a week,,,,



Been watering mine 'bout every 2 days, 3hrs at a time, got it going now.  No substitute for rain, always heard rainwater has nitrogen in it ??? 


Dood cutting my grass the other day was so covered in dust I couldn't hardly see him.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 12, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been watering mine 'bout every 2 days, 3hrs at a time, got it going now.  No substitute for rain, always heard rainwater has nitrogen in it ???
> 
> 
> Dood cutting my grass the other day was so covered in dust I couldn't hardly see him.



Gets much hotter there than here,,,, we're on a well, we water about 10 minutes,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 12, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How often do ya'll water your garden ??  Hasn't rained here in 2 weeks.



Spot spray just the plants every other day.

full water once a week when there has been no rain.

Looking at the forecast T -- F looks like a good chance this upcoming week.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 12, 2018)

manners!!

morning quackbro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 12, 2018)

I've got to repair some of the lattice under the cabin.  Some critter torn down a whole section of brand newly installed lattice here at the cabin.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 12, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I've got to repair some of the lattice under the cabin.  Some critter torn down a whole section of brand newly installed lattice here at the cabin.



What was the temp up there this morning


----------



## Wycliff (May 12, 2018)

Getting hot here now


----------



## Cmp1 (May 12, 2018)

About 45deg here now, mid 60s today,,,, 70s the rest of the week,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (May 12, 2018)

It 84 here now supposed to get to 93


----------



## Cmp1 (May 12, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> It 84 here now supposed to get to 93



Pretty warm for this early,,,, warm temperatures all through the south,,,, I remember NC in the summer,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 12, 2018)

El Nina,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> It 84 here now supposed to get to 93



Gonna go hang with Cuzz round the pool. Cook out, have some margaritas/beer/etc., just chillin. Been busy all mornin already.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 12, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> What was the temp up there this morning



a balmy 69


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 12, 2018)

By the destruction of the lattice I am guessing bear.  There was too much pulling apart and breaking of wood to be something small like a possum or raccoon.


----------



## Wycliff (May 12, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> By the destruction of the lattice I am guessing bear.  There was too much pulling apart and breaking of wood to be something small like a possum or raccoon.



Wonder what it was after, before my cabin burned that's how I found out I had termites in one corner. A bear tore the whole corner off getting to them. I had to rebuild about 12 feet both ways to get rid of them.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2018)

Washed MizT's car, aired up the tires, gave Alaric a bath(1st), took him for a walk/training, went to the store. Gettin ready to wash my truck, but need Caitlin to get her stuff out of the back that we got out of her totaled car yesterday. Legally still mine.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> By the destruction of the lattice I am guessing bear.  There was too much pulling apart and breaking of wood to be something small like a possum or raccoon.



Sounds like a bear for sure.



Wycliff said:


> Wonder what it was after, before my cabin burned that's how I found out I had termites in one corner. A bear tore the whole corner off getting to them. I had to rebuild about 12 feet both ways to get rid of them.



I'll be dang, probably right on the termites.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 12, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Wonder what it was after, before my cabin burned that's how I found out I had termites in one corner. A bear tore the whole corner off getting to them. I had to rebuild about 12 feet both ways to get rid of them.



I do believe it is the mouse poison.  The first time a hole was made the poison box (commercial style) was carried off.   The one down there now is chained down.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 12, 2018)

Up here they caution about bird feeders because of the black bears,,,, we don't have to worry,,,, our dogs,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I do believe it is the mouse poison.  The first time a hole was made the poison box (commercial style) was carried off.   The one down there now is chained down.



Now what?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 12, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Now what?



keep repairing or put up more substantial underpinning


----------



## Wycliff (May 12, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> keep repairing or put up more substantial underpinning



Wonder if moth balls would keep them from trying to get under there


----------



## Wycliff (May 12, 2018)

Maybe a solar electric fence around the underpinning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 12, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Maybe a solar electric fence around the underpinning



I have thought about this.

But I don't get much direct sunlight with the mtns and trees.

Moth balls is an idea worth trying.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 12, 2018)

Red pepper flakes,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2018)

Waiting on Cuz to call, I’m ready to hit some cool water in a pool. Done worked up a sweat round here too many times today.


----------



## Wycliff (May 12, 2018)

I'm ready for a dip in a pool myself, but it'll be a little while before we are able to hit any water. Lil Wy decided to walk the neighborhood without any shoes on yesterday. Needless to say he blistered the bottom of his foot on the asphalt


----------



## blood on the ground (May 12, 2018)

The boy is enjoying some time off today


----------



## Wycliff (May 12, 2018)

Looks happy blood, and that's a lot of sand


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 12, 2018)

blood,  he looks like he has gained a few muscles too


----------



## blood on the ground (May 12, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> blood,  he looks like he has gained a few muscles too



He sure has!! Looks good on him don't it!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 12, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> The boy is enjoying some time off today



Handsome young man,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (May 12, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Handsome young man,,,,



Thank you kindly!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 12, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> The boy is enjoying some time off today


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 12, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Handsome young man,,,,



Blood made some Purdy babies, that's for sure.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 12, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Blood made some Purdy babies, that's for sure.



Amen,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2018)

Lawd I'm 'bout ready fo a dranky drank !!!


Evening all !!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 12, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lawd I'm 'bout ready fo a dranky drank !!!
> 
> 
> Evening all !!



Amen brother,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (May 12, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lawd I'm 'bout ready fo a dranky drank !!!
> 
> 
> Evening all !!



Me too, gonna have one in about hour and half


----------



## blood on the ground (May 12, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Blood made some Purdy babies, that's for sure.


Thanks but... How inda world could they be fugly with me pitchin in? O lord its hard to be humble!!


Cmp1 said:


> Amen,,,,





Hooked On Quack said:


> Lawd I'm 'bout ready fo a dranky drank !!!
> 
> 
> Evening all !!



me too!!!! Wait..i got one!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 12, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Amen brother,,,,



 America!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 12, 2018)

BOG, you have every right to be proud of that young man. My regards.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2018)

It's that time boys and girls . .


----------



## Wycliff (May 12, 2018)

Have a good one Quack, I'll drink a few for ya


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 13, 2018)

Happy Mother's Day to the dear sweet Moms who are drivelers.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2018)

Mornin folks! 

Happy Mother’s Day to tha Momma’s.....


----------



## redeli (May 13, 2018)

Morning all....happy Mother’s Day to all the moms out there


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 13, 2018)

morning Chief and eli

early morning brain storm....thinking about a motion light to scare off the intruder.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 13, 2018)

edit: destructive intruder


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Chief and eli
> 
> early morning brain storm....thinking about a motion light to scare off the intruder.



Mornin gobblein, that would be worth a try.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 13, 2018)

saw some battery operated ones a couple days ago on a commercial on the tv


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> saw some battery operated ones a couple days ago on a commercial on the tv



Yeah I’ve seen those, might work.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 13, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah I’ve seen those, might work.



If you catch one of the commercials before me, copy the addy and pm me.   Thnaks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 13, 2018)

quack will be checking in soon.   Believe it is 72 down and 12 to go for him.   Wonder if he will try to stay up since it is mother's day.


----------



## Wycliff (May 13, 2018)

Good morning and Happy Mother's day


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 13, 2018)

morning wybro


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If you catch one of the commercials before me, copy the addy and pm me.   Thnaks



Go to YouTube and search battery operated motion lights.

I've gotta battery operated driveway alarm system, love it.




gobbleinwoods said:


> quack will be checking in soon.   Believe it is 72 down and 12 to go for him.   Wonder if he will try to stay up since it is mother's day.




Nawsir, gonna crash at usual time.  Dawn drove to Macon and did Mom's hair and carried her some kinda plant she's been wanting.


Morning friends !!!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 13, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,,


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 13, 2018)

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY TO ALL OF YOU MOMS OUT THERE TODAY !!!!    

Good Morning Gobblin, Chief, Eli, Wycliff, Quack, Cmp1, (Blood when he arrives) and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

We even had a little bit of rain late yesterday afternoon as one lone thunderstorm hit and settled the dust at least.

Unfortunately, I overslept this morning by about 2 hours or so.  The good news is that my name was NOT on the obituary page this morning so I can now complete the rest of my day.  I think that I will get a quick shower and go up to the country and and check on things and feed the critters.

I hope that all of you will have a good day with family and friends today.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 13, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY TO ALL OF YOU MOMS OUT THERE TODAY !!!!
> 
> Good Morning Gobblin, Chief, Eli, Wycliff, Quack, Cmp1, (Blood when he arrives) and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.
> 
> ...



Have a great day yourself,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (May 13, 2018)

Happy mother's day!!! 
Done weedeating... So is my back!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2018)

Thought about hitting the Plantation pond tomorrow morning, but I'm gonna be too wiped out after 84hrs.

Good night/day friends .


----------



## blood on the ground (May 13, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thought about hitting the Plantation pond tomorrow morning, but I'm gonna be too wiped out after 84hrs.
> 
> Good night/day friends .



Be back wit ya tonight


----------



## blood on the ground (May 13, 2018)

My gut is not insync with the clock lately


----------



## Cmp1 (May 13, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> My gut is not insync with the clock lately



Great, now you got me wanting wings,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 13, 2018)

blood is sure eating good lately.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 13, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> blood is sure eating good lately.



Yessir


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If you catch one of the commercials before me, copy the addy and pm me.   Thnaks




Will do....

Got my replacement plants in the ground where I dug up the stumps. Turned out to be much more than I thought when I decided to jump in. I did plant 3 of 5 potted Mums that were leftover from last Fall/Halloween/Thanksgiving decor. They’ll flower back out bright yellow again. I’ve got 2 left and lookin at another small shrub I’m pondering whether to relocate......

Ice water break!




blood on the ground said:


> My gut is not insync with the clock lately



I’d be willing to wager the gals think Jakob looks as delicious as those wings do to me. Good lookin young man, blood.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2018)

Time to finish this project.


----------



## Wycliff (May 13, 2018)

Make sure you stay hydrated out there Chief, its getting hot already


----------



## blood on the ground (May 13, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Will do....
> 
> Got my replacement plants in the ground where I dug up the stumps. Turned out to be much more than I thought when I decided to jump in. I did plant 3 of 5 potted Mums that were leftover from last Fall/Halloween/Thanksgiving decor. They’ll flower back out bright yellow again. I’ve got 2 left and lookin at another small shrub I’m pondering whether to relocate......
> 
> ...



Why thank you sir


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 13, 2018)

As I think about it Chief I may still put the lights up but bear are diurnal and might come around during the day as well as dark.    Going back to the electric fence idea.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> As I think about it Chief I may still put the lights up but bear are diurnal and might come around during the day as well as dark.    Going back to the electric fence idea.



Copy that, gobblein.

Done, everything planted, relocated, mulched, watered, mess cleaned up, etc.

Couple biskit toast with peach preserves for an afternoon snack.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2018)

Might indulge in a lil siesta.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2018)

Afternoon dribblenbro's !!!  Last one !!


----------



## lagrangedave (May 13, 2018)

Nap time hera too for the females........im dranking hard and watching good golf.........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2018)

Happy Mudder's Day Duree and Mandy !!! 



C'moan 7am !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon dribblenbro's !!!  Last one !!



Git R Done broski.... 



lagrangedave said:


> Nap time hera too for the females........im dranking hard and watching good golf.........



I was sweating it out from last night. Might guzzle one down now though.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Happy Mudder's Day Duree and Mandy !!!
> 
> 
> 
> C'moan 7am !!!



Copy dat on Duree n Mandy only 2 reglar posting Mom’s we got.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 13, 2018)

Thanks guys. Got to hug my precious boy today. Well, several times.  That boy amazes me. Went to lunch and then to his mansion to see my 3 grand doggies. Great day, but missin my mama more.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 13, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks guys. Got to hug my precious boy today. Well, several times.  That boy amazes me. Went to lunch and then to his mansion to see my 3 grand doggies. Great day, but missin my mama more.



Happy Moms day,,,, I made the wife a homemade Angel food cake,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks guys. Got to hug my precious boy today. Well, several times.  That boy amazes me. Went to lunch and then to his mansion to see my 3 grand doggies. Great day, but missin my mama more.



She’s still around in spirit! 

Lil Ric has walked by Mom n Dads memorial stone on about 3 occasions from about 30’ away and barked at it like someone is there. I say, “It’s just Memaw and Grandaddy Ric”. 



Cmp1 said:


> Happy Moms day,,,, I made the wife a homemade Angel food cake,,,,



Lawd have mercy, good in you.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 14, 2018)

Happy Monday!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 14, 2018)

Da night is flyin by... 

Almost time for the day walkers!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 14, 2018)

Humidity is brutal inside here...is it October yet?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 14, 2018)

morning bloodbro


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 14, 2018)

Good Morning Blood, Gobblin and to the rest of the sleepy drivelers this morning.

Weekend has come and gone and the weatherman just said that there will be a good possibility for rain here beginning tomorrow around lunchtime and then all the way through the upcoming weekend.  That will be something different for sure.  Based on the forecast, I need  to get busy and deliver some goods today instead.

I spent a couple of hours out in the woods yesterday from about 1- 3 pm and it was hotter than a fire-cracker on the 4th of July.  The good news is that I only had one small tick start to crawl up my leg but the light blue color faded jeans made it easy to spot and get rid of it immediately.  I then realized that I had forgotten to spray my shoes and lower legs with Deep Woods Off so I did that immediately afterwards.  It surely felt great when I got home and took a shower and then kicked back and relaxed the rest of the evening.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 14, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,,


----------



## redeli (May 14, 2018)

morning all


----------



## Cmp1 (May 14, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Blood, Gobblin and to the rest of the sleepy drivelers this morning.
> 
> Weekend has come and gone and the weatherman just said that there will be a good possibility for rain here beginning tomorrow around lunchtime and then all the way through the upcoming weekend.  That will be something different for sure.  Based on the forecast, I need  to get busy and deliver some goods today instead.
> 
> I spent a couple of hours out in the woods yesterday from about 1- 3 pm and it was hotter than a fire-cracker on the 4th of July.  The good news is that I only had one small tick start to crawl up my leg but the light blue color faded jeans made it easy to spot and get rid of it immediately.  I then realized that I had forgotten to spray my shoes and lower legs with Deep Woods Off so I did that immediately afterwards.  It surely felt great when I got home and took a shower and then kicked back and relaxed the rest of the evening.



Lyme disease isn't anything to fool around with,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 14, 2018)

Morning folks!

Picked a tick bit in off of Jags back last night, EE.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 14, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Lyme disease isn't anything to fool around with,,,,



Supposedly curable now mostly. I read about it, and some may not have the same results with the antibiotics. 

I believe that’s what I read.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 14, 2018)

Gon be some grass cuttin today before all this rain gets in here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2018)

Morning ya'llbro's !!!  Off for a couple !! 
\

I forgot to call my Momma.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning ya'llbro's !!!  Off for a couple !!
> \
> 
> I forgot to call my Momma.



Heathern....... 

I hate the two new tabs in the header, throws everything out of order. I go to hit "new post" and get "calendar"...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heathern.......
> 
> I hate the two new tabs in the header, throws everything out of order. I go to hit "new post" and get "calendar"...





She's 93, I'll tell her I called and she musta forgot . .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 14, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning ya'llbro's !!!  Off for a couple !!
> \
> 
> I forgot to call my Momma.



It’s not too late.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 14, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's 93, I'll tell her I called and she musta forgot . .



Tell her yo wife had you on a leash.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Tell her yo wife had you on a leash.




You can't restrict this BEAST !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 14, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You can't restrict this BEAST !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


>





Check yo PM's . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You can't restrict this BEAST !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>





  That's my story and I'm stickin to it !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's my story and I'm stickin to it !!



I bet her 93 year old butt can still whoop yours.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I bet her 93 year old butt can still whoop yours.




She's 5'5" weighs a 100lbs and I'm skeered to death of her !!! LOL !!! 


She's beaten me with broom handles, switches, shoes, most anything she could get holt to !!  I deserved every one plus then some !! 

Diddy told me he shoulda drowned me in the creek.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2018)

I gotzta crash kneebro's!!  Good day all !!


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!



HI, High, Hai,,,,,,,,,,,Hey......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 14, 2018)

Mornin.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 14, 2018)

Mng,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (May 14, 2018)

Mrn,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.





Cmp1 said:


> Mng,,,,


What's up Frosty?


Da Possum said:


> Mrn,,,,


Howdy.


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Happy Mudder's Day Duree and Mandy !!!
> C'moan 7am !!!


Much appreciated! 


Jeff C. said:


> Copy dat on Duree n Mandy only 2 reglar posting Mom’s we got.


Thank you!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks guys. Got to hug my precious boy today. Well, several times.  That boy amazes me. Went to lunch and then to his mansion to see my 3 grand doggies. Great day, but missin my mama more.


We got us some good guys, don't we???
I had monster all weekend, then met LilD at my Mama's Sunday afternoon, surprised her with LilD stopping by on the way to work!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> HI, High, Hai,,,,,,,,,,,Hey......


 How's my shuggums doing?


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's up Frosty?


 Frosty, I like that!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 14, 2018)

Happy belated Mother`s Day, Keebs. Hope it was a good day for you.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 14, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Frosty, I like that!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 14, 2018)

Just over heard sleeping boss say his daughter is going on an outing to the  "Appalachian Trail whatever that is". 
Are folks really THAT clueless? smh-ing really really fast. 
And he's fixing to go to the big island of Hawaii. I aint GON tell him it's burning. He's all excited about it.


----------



## Da Possum (May 14, 2018)

and the Dillard House is still on far


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2018)

Keebs said:


> How's my shuggums doing?



Just as fat and ugly as evah.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 14, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> and the Dillard House is still on far


----------



## Cmp1 (May 14, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's up Frosty?
> 
> Howdy.



Frosty,,,, lol lol lol,,,, howdy Miggy,,,,


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Happy belated Mother`s Day, Keebs. Hope it was a good day for you.


Thanks Nic, it was!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just over heard sleeping boss say his daughter is going on an outing to the  "Appalachian Trail whatever that is".
> Are folks really THAT clueless? smh-ing really really fast.
> And he's fixing to go to the big island of Hawaii. I aint GON tell him it's burning. He's all excited about it.


 Bless your heart having to work with folks like that.......... lawd have mercy!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just as fat and ugly as evah.


oh hush, you ain't neva been either in my eyes!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 14, 2018)

I shoulda known when I first started working here. Girl next door had a dead battery. I had jumper cables in my car and had to hook them up for her. Sleeping boss didn't want to get his hands dirty.(Just an excuse cause he had no clue how to do it).


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2018)

Keebs said:


> oh hush, you ain't neva been either in my eyes!


Well, I've always been rather fond of your eyes, so who am I to argue?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I shoulda known when I first started working here. Girl next door had a dead battery. I had jumper cables in my car and had to hook them up for her. Sleeping boss didn't want to get his hands dirty.(Just an excuse cause he had no clue how to do it).



You are working in Athens, right? 

Nothin but a bunch of MSM's out there.


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I shoulda known when I first started working here. Girl next door had a dead battery. I had jumper cables in my car and had to hook them up for her. Sleeping boss didn't want to get his hands dirty.(Just an excuse cause he had no clue how to do it).


I'm skeeered to ask, where might he be from???


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, I've always been rather fond of your eyes, so who am I to argue?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 14, 2018)

Keebs said:


> I'm skeeered to ask, where might he be from???



A very small town out in the country where everybody knows everybody.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> A very small town out in the country where everybody knows everybody.



Everybody there must have one guy they call to jump off their batteries.


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> A very small town out in the country where everybody knows everybody.


 well, he musta gone to some hi-fah-lootin college or something to not know the basics of stuff............


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Everybody there must have one guy they call to jump off their batteries.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 14, 2018)

Hey, what i miss?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2018)

Afternoon !!!  Slept a lil longer than I intended.


Time fo a dranky drank !!


LCB tonight !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 14, 2018)

Keebs said:


> well, he musta gone to some hi-fah-lootin college or something to not know the basics of stuff............



Such as UGA?


----------



## Cmp1 (May 14, 2018)

Evening everyone,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 14, 2018)

spread lime, fertilizer and sprayed some roundup.   Then jumped on the mower for getting about 1/2 of it done before the impeding rain.


----------



## nrh0011 (May 14, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> spread lime, fertilizer and sprayed some roundup.   Then jumped on the mower for getting about 1/2 of it done before the impeding rain.



just put me some fertilizer on da grass before this rain comes on in..


----------



## Jeff C. (May 14, 2018)

nrh0011 said:


> just put me some fertilizer on da grass before this rain comes on in..



I was going to put out some weed n feed, but had too much on my plate today doing other stuff. I missed my opportunity I believe.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 14, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Check yo PM's . .





Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotzta crash kneebro's!!  Good day all !!



I did, but I was so busy I didn’t see it til now.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 14, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I was going to put out some weed n feed, but had too much on my plate today doing other stuff. I missed my opportunity I believe.



Man guys if I did that to our grass, I would be knee deep in it,,,, I don't do anything to our grass,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 14, 2018)

Dat Mitchygun grass is different than ours.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 14, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Dat Mitchygun grass is different than ours.



Yep bud's,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 14, 2018)

Inlaws in northern Illinois has the same type of grass, it’s always pretty and green like yours. Well, almost every lawn I see up there are mostly like that. The ones that keep them up on a regular basis are obviously very pretty.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2018)

Iweanmywhackiweanmywhack . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2018)

Grrrrrrrrrr, can't sleep.


----------



## basshound72 (May 14, 2018)

Evening folks


----------



## basshound72 (May 14, 2018)

I really should be in bed right now. Since I'm working 1st shift this week. Got Used to staying up late after doing it four years


----------



## basshound72 (May 14, 2018)

Calling it a night. 5:00 will come early. Night fellers


----------



## blood on the ground (May 15, 2018)

Am i the only one manning the ship!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 15, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Am i the only one manning the ship!



Naw I'm out there sweating too!!.........Depending on where you are standing in the building it is 85° - 95° F at this time!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 15, 2018)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Naw I'm out there sweating too!!.........Depending on where you are standing in the building it is 85° - 95° F at this time!!



Same here... This alone is why I don't get it when folks that work here complain about the building being to cold inside during the winter.... Do they not remember the heat we endure during the summer months?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 15, 2018)

Got DB trained up... He is doing both our paperwork tonight! We are chillin with some old Travis Tritt coming over the speakers!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 15, 2018)

morning rutt and blood

Hope db does the paper work better than he pulls wire.

This may come as a shock but I believe it is time for a cup of coffee.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 15, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning rutt and blood
> 
> Hope db does the paper work better than he pulls wire.
> 
> This may come as a shock but I believe it is time for a cup of coffee.



No argument from me on either comment! Coffee time!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 15, 2018)

Well I can see a few stars but mostly overcast.   Lightening bugs or fireflies are flashing.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 15, 2018)

Good Morning Blood, Rutt, Gobblin and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

Gobblin, your fresh brewed coffee is gonna help me to get wide awake this morning for sure.  Have you got anything to help make these allergy problems go away as well.  My eyes are watering like crazy, I've got constant sniffles,  and then these dang sneezes every minute or so are all adding up to drive me crazy.  My 24-hour Claritin just doesn't seem to be working anymore.   

Oh, what is that wet stuff that is falling from the sky and  is getting really close this morning.  

Dang, I just noticed that there are a lot of 444's in this post !!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 15, 2018)

Mornin double E and Gobbleson!


----------



## kmckinnie (May 15, 2018)

Morning Woooo!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2018)

Mornin folks!

Ric finally let me sleep almost 8 hours.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 15, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2018)

Mornin Cmp


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## redeli (May 15, 2018)

morning all


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Such as UGA?



Nope. In to Atlanter.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2018)

Hey


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2018)

Mornin! 

Had drinks and dinner with my girls last night. Dang they pick some expensive places to meet.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> Had drinks and dinner with my girls last night. Dang they pick some expensive places to meet.



Did you tell them i said Hey?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 15, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> Had drinks and dinner with my girls last night. Dang they pick some expensive places to meet.



You have girls?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You have girls?



Yep. Three of them.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2018)

Morning !!!  Was laying in bed thinking I had to work tonight, had to ask Dawn what day it was.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 15, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep. Three of them.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning !!!  Was laying in bed thinking I had to work tonight, had to ask Dawn what day it was.


Dang, yo Mama must have hit you real hard.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang, yo Mama must have hit you real hard.



Them 84 hours of doing nothing wore him down.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Them 84 hours of doing nothing wore him down.





They really did ..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Them 84 hours of doing nothing wore him down.



I don't care who you are that's


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2018)

Got 60 hrs next week, I can handle that !!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2018)

It’s hard to set around and do nothing, ask me how I know? 

Neighbor drove up....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2018)

Getting a nice lil shower here, 'course I watered the garden yesterday.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Did you tell them i said Hey?



Yes. Yes I did. They said, HEY!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2018)

Gotta put Dawn's SR3 in the shop, making a noise in reverse ??? Told her not to go backwards . .


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yes. Yes I did. They said, HEY!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2018)

Wasted trip to Home Depot, hate it when that happens.


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2018)

hate it when it happens like that...........


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 15, 2018)

Ever heard of a silent rattler?  Well this one came out from under the mower missin 7 or 8 rattles and was right upset. Took a few pics then finished him off, he was way to MAD and quiet to let crawl around the yard.


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2018)

Well  by golly that's what he gets for being under the mower!
Ok, bad thunderboomers going on, gonna log it all down & shut it up!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 15, 2018)

stonerbro,

He's a cutie.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2018)

Afternoon.....


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 15, 2018)

Dang it's HOT today knockin on almost 90 outside and mid 80s inside just flat don't feel like doin much but kickin back


----------



## Cmp1 (May 15, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Dang it's HOT today knockin on almost 90 outside and mid 80s inside just flat don't feel like doin much but kickin back



Great talking to you today bud's,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 15, 2018)

Evening everyone,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (May 15, 2018)

Evening


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 15, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Great talking to you today bud's,,,,



Kind of funny, wife says I got more friends from WOODY'S that call and just want to talk then some folks I've known for a long time, I just tell her you don't have to have met in person to become friends and yes sir I've had the pleasure to have talked with a good number of great folks here that I don't mind callin FRIENDS.  Thanks for makin me feel welcome here.

Always enjoy talking with my long distant FRIENDS.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 15, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Evening



Hey WY world treatin you OK today? I'd complain but shoot no one really cares so guess I'll just enjoy my life 

Wait a minute just remebered I ain't got a thing to complain about I woke up and I'm up right and breathin and noone's throwin dirt on me so it's a dang good day


----------



## Wycliff (May 15, 2018)

Doing good Mike, glad all is well with you


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 15, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning !!!  Was laying in bed thinking I had to work tonight, had to ask Dawn what day it was.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang, yo Mama must have hit you real hard.





Jeff C. said:


> Them 84 hours of doing nothing wore him down.


Y'all have no idea what working this schedule is like.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2018)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Y'all have no idea what working this schedule is like.



How do you know I've never worked one before?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2018)

Removed old metal halide light fixture from front peak of barn and installed a new LED dusk to dawn light. It didn’t come on when it got dark either. Must be a broken wire or something.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Removed old metal halide light fixture from front peak of barn and installed a new LED dusk to dawn light. It didn’t come on when it got dark either. Must be a broken wire or something.



Could just be a blown flux capacitor but don't worry amazon has one 

https://www.amazon.com/Back-Future-Capacitor-Replica-Unlimited/dp/B001M5PTQM

a bit spendy but it might fix your problem


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Could just be a blown flux capacitor but don't worry amazon has one
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Back-Future-Capacitor-Replica-Unlimited/dp/B001M5PTQM
> 
> a bit spendy but it might fix your problem



Howdy Mike, that’s above my pay grade.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 15, 2018)

It's that time again, been out flashin Hummers


----------



## Wycliff (May 15, 2018)

Nice shot Labs


----------



## Wycliff (May 15, 2018)

Blood should be along shortly


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 15, 2018)

Quack's back


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2018)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Y'all have no idea what working this schedule is like.



Amen brother.




LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Quack's back





Hiya Uncle Stona !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> How do you know I've never worked one before?




Do it for 32yrs then come talk to me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Removed old metal halide light fixture from front peak of barn and installed a new LED dusk to dawn light. It didn’t come on when it got dark either. Must be a broken wire or something.



Thought you were going wireless ???


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 15, 2018)

Almost time for NCIS going to be kind of strang without Abby   Only Gibbs and Magee left of the origanls

By for now


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2018)

Reckon I'm gonna crash too, good night knee bro's !!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 16, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Blood should be along shortly



walked into a mess tonight... 

morning kids!


----------



## kmckinnie (May 16, 2018)

Oh my!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 16, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> Oh my!



whuts up ya dang Billy


----------



## Wycliff (May 16, 2018)

Morning blood


----------



## Wycliff (May 16, 2018)

Good morning folks, just about time for dayshift to start easing in


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 16, 2018)

morning all

blood, got it straight ?

wybro, need coffee?


----------



## Wycliff (May 16, 2018)

Thanks gobblin, I needed the coffee


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 16, 2018)

yw wybro,  busy night or are ya'll shut down?


----------



## Wycliff (May 16, 2018)

We hardly ever shutdown, kind of coast on the weekends.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 16, 2018)

coastin' is good if it doesn't get boring


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 16, 2018)

Happy HUMP DAY to you Blood, Wycliff, Gobblin and to the rest of the "WET" Driveler Nation.

I need to find a way to change my luck so I might slide on down into the seedy part of town and see if I can't find a willing participant.  This dang sneezing, runny nose, scratchy eyes, sinus drainage......repeat, repeat, repeat is for the birds.  You would think that the pollen could NOT be bad at all now with all of the rain yesterday and last night.    

I might even try out an old time remedy instead.........yep maybe even a few shots of the 90 proof good stuff since I'm not planning on driving before lunchtime.   Maybe that will clean my system out !!!!!   

Thanks for the fresh brewed coffee Gobblin because I am going to start out with that remedy first just to get wide awake.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2018)

Mornin folks!

Nice little pitter patter of light rain on the metal roof, relaxing with a cup of hot coffee.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2018)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Do it for 32yrs then come talk to me.



Blah blah blah.....





Hooked On Quack said:


> Thought you were going wireless ???



Naw, that was just on the back of the old garage out front. Thinking about just doing a little solar flood light on it.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 16, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2018)

What a great way to start the morning....cleaning up puppy puke, before he ate.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> What a great way to start the morning....cleaning up puppy puke, before he ate.



Lol lol lol,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Lol lol lol,,,,



Tell me about it.....Man, Ric is usually going ballistic before I can even get him out of his kennel to eat, not today. I knew something was wrong when I let him out.

Gotta feeling it’s going to be one of “those” days.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Tell me about it.....Man, Ric is usually going ballistic before I can even get him out of his kennel to eat, not today. I knew something was wrong when I let him out.
> 
> Gotta feeling it’s going to be one of “those” days.



I miss our dogs being pups,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> What a great way to start the morning....cleaning up puppy puke, before he ate.



Ahhh the memories.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2018)

Now, Bert just tripped me up at the front door when letting Bou and June out to go poop. Took me down, brushed burned my right elbow and slammed my left wrist on threshold trying to stop him. He has already been out and taken care of business. 

I was going to work on that barn light this morning, but I think I’ll pass on getting on that 16’ extension ladder today with wet feet.

I’ll wind up in the hospital if the rest of the day proceeds like this.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2018)

Think I’ll keep my cell phone in my pocket in case I have to dial 911.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2018)

If I can get it out.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Now, Bert just tripped me up at the front door when letting Bou and June out to go poop. Took me down, brushed burned my right elbow and slammed my left wrist on threshold trying to stop him. He has already been out and taken care of business.
> 
> I was going to work on that barn light this morning, but I think I’ll pass on getting on that 16’ extension ladder today with wet feet.
> 
> I’ll wind up in the hospital if the rest of the day proceeds like this.


 You might wanna go back to bed & start over!


 Mornin!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2018)

Keebs said:


> You might wanna go back to bed & start over!
> 
> 
> Mornin!



Or, get likkered up and go for broke.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 16, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!





Keebs said:


> Mornin!



Well lookie there..


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Or, get likkered up and go for broke.


or that..........


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well lookie there..


 we good like that!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well lookie there..





Keebs said:


> or that..........
> 
> we good like that!



Yes we are sista!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2018)

Keebs said:


> or that..........
> 
> we good like that!



Still sober and no injuries, but haven’t done anything but put out some weed n feed.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Still sober and no injuries, but haven’t done anything but put out some weed n feed.



You gonna get some rain there?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> You gonna get some rain there?



Plenty, getting a good heavy downpour now.

I think it was an Omen to keep me off of the extension ladder. I just now had leaned up against the barn when it started coming down.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2018)

Good Lord, the bottom has fallen out!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 16, 2018)

We could use some also,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2018)

I’ve only had 2/3” in the past 48 hrs, but this should add to it. Slacked up to a steady light rain now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2018)

Been pouring here all morning and most of the night. Now the sun is out.


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Still sober and no injuries, but haven’t done anything but put out some weed n feed.





Jeff C. said:


> Good Lord, the bottom has fallen out!


I just talked to a guy from up in Commerce and he said it was pouring up there, he's headed down for a family reunion and his cousin's road is messed up so he is gonna camp at our campground a night or two, said he'd most likely drive in it all day long!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Been pouring here all morning and most of the night. Now the sun is out.


overcast here, 'sposed to set in later on though!  We need it!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2018)

Chikin n rice casserole.....


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Chikin n rice casserole.....


smoothie!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2018)

Some kinda chicken left ova from the fancy restaurant.  I didn't even know how to pronounce it
I was good, but I now know I don't like capers. Nope. Don't like em. My Diddy liked em and I neva tried em. Wish I hada never tried his caviar. Gross!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2018)

Now it's pouring rain again.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 16, 2018)

Caught her sneekin around on the ridge above the house. Was just out piddlin around in the yard when I heard something shuffle some rocks, took a bit but I finally spotted her so went and got the Kodak.


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2018)

looks like a beautiful day there, Uncle Stoner


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 16, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> looks like a beautiful day there, Uncle Stoner



Sunshine and mid to high 60s right now but might get some rain later tonight or tomorrow hopeso haven't had to water the lawn yet but mowed 4 times already.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Some kinda chicken left ova from the fancy restaurant.  I didn't even know how to pronounce it
> I was good, but I now know I don't like capers. Nope. Don't like em. My Diddy liked em and I neva tried em. Wish I hada never tried his caviar. Gross!!!



Not a fan of capers myself, at all. 



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Caught her sneekin around on the ridge above the house. Was just out piddlin around in the yard when I heard something shuffle some rocks, took a bit but I finally spotted her so went and got the Kodak.



Be U T ful, Uncle Mikey!



Da Possum said:


> looks like a beautiful day there, Uncle Stoner



Dang sho does....


----------



## Cmp1 (May 16, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Caught her sneekin around on the ridge above the house. Was just out piddlin around in the yard when I heard something shuffle some rocks, took a bit but I finally spotted her so went and got the Kodak.



Great pic's Mike,,,, definitely a nice day there,,,, same here,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2018)

Good day for a nap here.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 16, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Good day for a nap here.



Almost time to put this one to bed to,too,two tutu and of course 2


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2018)

Great pics as usual Mikey!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2018)

This one GON.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2018)

Just in time for The Preakness!


----------

